# Why the heck is Ateya ripping out her hair like this?...



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 9, 2011)

The ripping starts at 2:00 

YouTube - Ateyaaa's Channel

*low voice* i thought she knew better .


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 9, 2011)

sorry if this was already posted, i was just so shocked when i saw it.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 9, 2011)

I *CRINGED* watching this!!

ETA: She blow dryed, flat ironed, THEN hot curled!! Yikes!! That same regimen is why my hair stayed SL for years on end!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 9, 2011)

oooh-oh........lol

I just hate she hooks it up!  lol.... so much body, tons of heat, ends up with the swang swang

then throws a plastic wig on top (of flawless hair)

but she's definitely still my favorite


----------



## Dposh167 (Jan 9, 2011)

what the heck is smuve complexions?

eta: oh okay i see. that's her channel name. But why smuve? smuuhv?


----------



## Toy (Jan 9, 2011)

OOh that looks like it hurt.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 9, 2011)

Whooooo I couldnt watch more than a min of that. 

She can have that but if she like it, I luv it (for her).


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jan 9, 2011)

From root to tip.... Really tho???


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jan 9, 2011)

From what I've seen and heard about Ateeya, she does things HER way--and for her, it works.


----------



## sweetlaughter (Jan 9, 2011)

the way she says 'thick' just annoys me


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 9, 2011)

I was frowning at the way she added her product (leave in) too.  Mostly on the front and back without any consideration for the middle.  It might have helped her while she was strangling, er, detangling her hair.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Jan 9, 2011)

I didn't think it was THAT bad. I wouldn't comb like that but different strokes for different folks. I didn't see any hair on the comb...some people hair can just take that... And with that beating she gives her hair with all that heat...he hair must be special. But I just hope everyone who watches her channel doesn't try that same mess. They're gonna have the nickname Patches in 6 months if they do.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## HennaRo (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm really surprised she has any hair doing all that yanking. My head hurts now.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 9, 2011)

At about 3 minutes in and 3:50 in she seems to have ripped out a decent amount of hair.  It did not sound like shed hair.erplexed

I think most people who have been relaxed the majority of their life comb from root to tip, even their new growth, such that their hair is ripped out.  I was one of those people.  I had to learn to comb my hair from the bottom up.

I find it interesting that she believes that she needs to press her hair 3 times per section to get it straight, although she is already relaxed and has blown out her hair with a comb attachment.  

I only have to flat iron my natural hair with 1 pass per section for a straight look and that is without doing a bone straight blow out first.




AdoraAdora24 said:


> The ripping starts at 2:00
> 
> YouTube - Ateyaaa's Channel
> 
> *low voice* i thought she knew better .


----------



## Charz (Jan 9, 2011)

To answer the title thread question, because it is her hair and she can do whatever she wants to it...


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 9, 2011)

SimpleKomplexity said:


> I didn't think it was THAT bad. I wouldn't comb like that but different strokes for different folks. I didn't see any hair on the comb...some people hair can just take that... And with that beating she gives her hair with all that heat...he hair must be special. But I just hope everyone who watches her channel doesn't try that same mess. They're gonna have the nickname Patches in 6 months if they do.


 

LOL, i would definitely have patches if i did this to my hair! i have to comb my hair so slow!!! im talking SLLLowwww becuase i just die if i hear one hair break! but i really like ateya, i can follow her hair care but not this part of it


----------



## blackmaven (Jan 9, 2011)

Ateya's hair can handle all kinds of crazy stuff. I would have bald patches. I still luv me some Ateya


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 9, 2011)

So... I just watched the whole thing... I'm kinda P.O'd she did all of that just to put on a wig.


----------



## loshed (Jan 9, 2011)

Despite all the crazy stuff she does to her hair it still looks beautiful. But yeah, I don't understand why she did all that just to put on a wig. How often does she wear her hair out?


----------



## Lovelylife (Jan 9, 2011)

Charz said:


> To answer the title thread question, because it is her hair and she can do whatever she wants to it...


But she's supposed to be an example to other people.

I watched some of the video, it's good that she's teaching people how to stretch their relaxers for long periods of time. It kind of makes up for the crazy combing.
I still don't  understand how she is able to get so much movement. It's amazing!


----------



## TrueToHair (Jan 9, 2011)

lizelies said:


> the way she says 'thick' just annoys me



A lot of the comments underneath have the same issue. Not only is it self-deprecating, but she acts like there thick, afrocentric hair is such a "problem."  It's barely a step up from saying "good hair/bad hair."  I wish she didn't do that either.


----------



## TrueToHair (Jan 9, 2011)

Charz said:


> To answer the title thread question, because it is her hair and she can do whatever she wants to it...



Maybe she'd have a lot more hair at the end of the day if she combed it differently, lol.  I think she should try it for a few months and compare the difference. She might just be shocked.


----------



## Charz (Jan 9, 2011)

Lovelylife said:


> But she's supposed to be an example to other people.



She is an example, an example does not have to be good. She isn't Mother Teresa or something, she is just a woman on Youtube who shows what works for HER.


----------



## Meritamen (Jan 9, 2011)

I used to comb my hair like that in-between getting relaxers and every time I went back to the salon to get my touch up the relaxed hair was see through because most of it broke off at the demarcation line. erplexed
I cringed when I heard her hair starting to break off, but it's her hair. She'll figure it out sooner or later.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 9, 2011)

Charz said:


> She is an example, an example does not have to be good. She isn't Mother Teresa or something, she is just a woman on Youtube who shows what works for HER.


I just want to add that she has _said_ that she does what works for HER. Everythang aint for everybody.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 9, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> So... I just watched the whole thing... I'm kinda P.O'd she did all of that just to put on a wig.



She did it to show people her regimen. She is getting paid to show from her channel. I like her. She seems like she down to earth even though she gets horrible comments on U tube. Just do what she does, but not how she do... We know to comb from root to tip.


----------



## ctosha (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow! I'm not even going to criticize b/c I know better of how to handle my hair so if it work for her and she don't mind  all that broken/shed neither do I.


----------



## qchelle (Jan 9, 2011)

Disclaimer: I don't follow her at all, but have heard good things about her.

Well, I hope she learns how to properly detangle curly/kinky/nappy hair without making such comments and sighs of frustration before she has daughters

ETA: oh yeah, her hair turned out real good.


----------



## Kneechay (Jan 9, 2011)

I never really comment on Ateyaa threads because I'm so confused as to why people care so much about what this specific woman does to her hair. 

I also don't understand why folks are explaining what THEY do to their own hair different from Ateyaa as if THEIR methods are the "correct" way. One thing I learned from LHCF was that different things work for different people. If one pass works for you, cool, if three works for her, cool. Both of y'all are getting your desired results and are happy, right?

If there is a gripe with her methods, let her continue. It doesn't take away from YOUR own hair.

The only thing that is a little ehhh was her making it seem as though the 'thick'-ness of her hair is so undesirable. But whatever.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 9, 2011)

Is the phrase "This is what works for me" some biblical incantation that makes the person making the statement beyond questioning or comment?  

Cuz if so, I'ma copywrite that phrase and sell it to folks who want carte blanche to do and say dumb ish and never get called on it.

~~~~~~~~~
Depending on the last time she detangled, I don't think she pulled out that much hair.  But she's not doing herself any favors by combing from root to tip.


----------



## lovelexi (Jan 9, 2011)

Ouch...not only did she drag the comb through her hair but she flat ironed each section times then proceeded to use a curling iron. Yea when I was doing that in my pre-lhcf days my hair did not look that good.


----------



## LongCurlz (Jan 9, 2011)

Well maybe she doesnt care about hair length or health, some people just like to style there hair to get a certain look. But if she does want more length as you can see she has only retained like one or two inches of hair in the last 2 years so I would not suggest for myself to try to follow her reg


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 9, 2011)

She has always had bad hair care habits. I never understood the hype.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Jan 9, 2011)

It doesn't really seem like what she's doing is working for her. I scanned a few of her vids and it looks like her hair hasn't really grown much. Even now her hair looks erplexed


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 9, 2011)

Ya'll know she was a member here but people ran her off. She may have had hair down to her toe nails by now but for the meanies running her off!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 9, 2011)

Happy Joy Joy! Another Ateyaaa thread!


----------



## asubeauty (Jan 9, 2011)

Another Ateyaaa thread?


----------



## LunadeMiel (Jan 9, 2011)

^^^^ I hatechoo Pook


----------



## Priss Pot (Jan 9, 2011)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Is the phrase "This is what works for me" some biblical incantation that makes the person making the statement beyond questioning or comment?
> 
> Cuz if so, I'ma copywrite that phrase and sell it to folks who want carte blanche to do and say dumb ish and never get called on it.
> 
> ...



ITA.  She is definitely doing what works for her, but I think what gets overlooked is the fact that a lot of youtube watchers look to her way as to how things should be done.  Not that it's "wrong" per say, but it's not necessarily the best way to do it.  I would think that acknowledging the miseducation of combing from root-to-tip is not any shade towards Ateya, but more of a constructive criticism...especially since she has such a large following (of women who will mimic whatever she does to her hair).

I wouldn't expect the man who came up with the "Twinkie Diet" to be giving legitimate health advice...although he lost weight and that's what worked for him, we all KNOW that that's NOT the healthy way to go about doing it.  Same with Ateyaaa.


----------



## *CherryPie* (Jan 9, 2011)

I hope you mean from tip to root. 



DDTexlaxed said:


> She did it to show people her regimen. She is getting paid to show from her channel. I like her. She seems like she down to earth even though she gets horrible comments on U tube. Just do what she does, but not how she do... We know to comb from root to tip.


----------



## MixedBerry (Jan 9, 2011)

The average head of hair loses about 100 strands a day.  

Sooooo, if you wash your hair once a week, there *will be* some shedding.  Times that by 2 if you wash every two weeks, there will be even more shedding.  From what I saw in her vid, that was quite normal sheddage.  Just sayin.

<_runs out of the Hair Care Tips & Product Review Discussion forum and slides back in the Long Hair Care Forum's Other Topics forum_>


----------



## *CherryPie* (Jan 9, 2011)

Folks are saying the same old tired stuff. "her hair don't seem to be growing", "look how she's combing her hair", "she's doing all that just to put a wig on", etc....... Come on y'all!

ALL OF THESE TIRED A$$ STATEMENTS HAVE ALREADY BEEN ADDRESSED IN OTHER THREADS!!! 

Let's leave the Ateyaa threads alone if we can't stop repeating ourselves.erplexed

Y'all should cut and paste that stuff to save time, for when the next Ateyaa thread is posted......and there will be one "comin' round the mountain" real soon.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 9, 2011)

Charz said:


> To answer the title thread question, because it is her hair and she can do whatever she wants to it...


 
Thats for darn sure, wouldnt be my head tho.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 9, 2011)

*CherryPie* said:


> Folks are saying the same old tired stuff. "her hair don't seem to be growing", "look how she's combing her hair", "she's doing all that just to put a wig on", etc....... Come on y'all!
> 
> ALL OF THESE TIRED A$$ STATEMENTS HAVE ALREADY BEEN ADDRESSED IN OTHER THREADS!!!
> 
> ...


 
wow, i never saw an ateya thread. i guess they will be coming about the corner than.


----------



## *CherryPie* (Jan 9, 2011)

Do some research girl.    We get loads of Ateyaa threads, with folks saying the very same things..  erplexed



AdoraAdora24 said:


> wow, i never saw an ateya thread. i guess they will be coming about the corner than.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 9, 2011)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> wow, i never saw an ateya thread. .




Girl stop lyin!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 9, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Girl stop lyin!


----------



## Cien (Jan 9, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Happy Joy Joy! Another Ateyaaa thread!




ROFLMAO!! 
Pook you are stooooooooopidd!!   I can't stop laughing!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 9, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Girl stop lyin!


 

lol im serious, now ive seen plenty of shima threads. but not ateya, i never looked for them.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 9, 2011)

Cien Por Ciento said:


> ROFLMAO!!
> Pook you are stooooooooopidd!!  I can't stop laughing!!


 

,


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 9, 2011)

I agree.  It's kind of like those people who say "I'm not one to gossip but ....."
and then they go on to gossip about everyone & everything.

Most people that follow the hair care section of this board know better methods of handling their hair (if they went to retain it) than the methods shown by some of the youtube "guru's".   *We all have different hair goals.  *




Crackers Phinn said:


> *Is the phrase "This is what works for me" some biblical incantation that makes the person making the statement beyond questioning or comment?
> 
> Cuz if so, I'ma copywrite that phrase and sell it to folks who want carte blanche to do and say dumb ish and never get called on it.
> *
> ...


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 9, 2011)

Personally, I think it's cool that she doesn't have to baby her hair and it still looks good. It may not be down to her butt, but that's not the look everyone is going for.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 9, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Personally, I think it's cool that she doesn't have to baby her hair and it still looks good. It may not be down to her butt, but that's not the look everyone is going for.



Not picking on your comment, but 9 outta 10 wigs she wears are somewhere between apl-bsl.  So on some level Ateyaa prefers the look/feel of long hair over that of her current or past lengths.   It stands to reason that if her current length were her goal, the wigs that she would wear would reflect that more often than not.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 9, 2011)

Is it really necessary to nitpick about everything Ateya does to her hair on her channel over here on the board? It seems like there's a thread like this every few months. I don't understand why it's that serious. If you don't agree with her techniques, don't watch her.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 9, 2011)

yall just mad because your face isnt on the a Motions relaxer box.


----------



## poookie (Jan 9, 2011)

glamazon386 said:


> Is it really necessary to nitpick about everything Ateya does to her hair on her channel over here on the board? It seems like there's a thread like this every few months. I don't understand why it's that serious. If you don't agree with her techniques, don't watch her.



THANK YOU! I was just going to make a similar point.


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 9, 2011)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Not picking on your comment, but 9 outta 10 wigs she wears are somewhere between apl-bsl.  So on some level Ateyaa prefers the look/feel of long hair over that of her current or past lengths.   It stands to reason that if her current length were her goal, the wigs that she would wear would reflect that more often than not.



I don't think you're picking on me. 

And that may be true, but she may also only like that length without the work, ya know? Like, if I wore a platinum blonde wig, that doesn't necessarily mean I want MY hair to be blonde. That's the beauty of wigs - versatility without any of the work yourself.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 9, 2011)

fattyfatfat said:


> yall just mad because your face isnt on the a Motions relaxer box.


 

really!???  is she on the box????  I would love that (she's super positive).... gonna mesg her


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 9, 2011)

Ya'll know by now that she dont really CARE if her real hair is long!


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 9, 2011)

I just hope people watching her don't try her techniques and expect healthy hair growth, that's all...


----------



## Roux (Jan 9, 2011)

<<<<< doesn't argue with the Ateeya stans that drink the SmuUUuuuUUuve Complexions Kool Aid anymore.


----------



## Roux (Jan 9, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> I just hope people watching her don't try her techniques and expect healthy hair growth, that's all...



funny that you mention this because I remember on the other board a LOT of people were adopting her protein heavy, high heat usage, beat up your hair like it owes you money regimen for growth...some even on their childrens's hair and then came back asking how to recover from the breakage and heat damage they experienced from it.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 9, 2011)

fattyfatfat said:


> yall just mad because your face isnt on the a Motions relaxer box.



Yep, cuz it's every little girls dream to have a $7.99 sticker across her forehead.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 9, 2011)

Roux said:


> funny that you mention this because I remember on the other board a LOT of people were adopting her protein heavy, high heat usage, beat up your hair like it owes you money regimen for growth...some even on their childrens's hair and then came back asking how to recover from the breakage and heat damage they experienced from it.



See that just makes me sad. erplexed


----------



## iri9109 (Jan 9, 2011)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Not picking on your comment, but 9 outta 10 wigs she wears are somewhere between apl-bsl.  So on some level Ateyaa prefers the look/feel of long hair over that of her current or past lengths.   It stands to reason that if her current length were her goal, the wigs that she would wear would reflect that more often than not.



if wigs are her style of choice, then bsl hair ist really necessary if its just gonna be wrapped up under a wig cap...she can just throw on the apl or bsl wig and not have to wash and detangle and maintain all that length...i dont know her length goals but its quite possible she's happy with her length...it looks similar to how i used to wear my relaxed hair, and before my HHJ, personally i would be fine having her length and the way her hair looks... the swang and shine is good, and it looks healthy, despite her methods.


----------



## TrueToHair (Jan 9, 2011)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Yep, cuz it's every little girls dream to have a $7.99 sticker across her forehead.


 



No disrespect to the OP, but that was hilarious.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 9, 2011)

fattyfatfat said:


> yall just mad because your face isnt on the a Motions relaxer box.



Lmao fatty!!!


----------



## kittykhat (Jan 9, 2011)

I just say you do what works for you. Maybe she isn't tender-headed.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 9, 2011)

Platinum was here...


----------



## TrueToHair (Jan 9, 2011)

kittykhat said:


> I just say you do what works for you. Maybe she isn't tender-headed.



Yeah, I think people are shocked because you really can hear the ripping.  But obviously she's happy, so yeah to each her own.

I do agree with Whimsy that this is why you can't take hair tutorials as gospel.  You must test and find out what works for you.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 9, 2011)

rejuvenation1 said:


> Yeah, I think people are shocked because you really can hear the ripping.  But obviously she's happy, so yeah to each her own.
> 
> I do agree with Whimsy that this is why you can't take hair tutorials as gospel.  You must test and find out what works for you.




I just want to know who is gonna be the first to try the "ripping through your hair" method? Any takers? Maybe we should get a "Snap, Krackle and Pop" Challenge started?


----------



## TLC1020 (Jan 9, 2011)

Why r ya'll surprised... lol.... She does what work for her...


----------



## TrueToHair (Jan 9, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> I just want to know who is gonna be the first to try the "ripping through your hair" method? Any takers? Maybe we should get a "Snap, Krackle and Pop" Challenge started?



Bwahahahaha!  Okay, but if someone is just starting her hair journey and doesn't know, she might think, "Hey, maybe it's a good idea to 'detangle' those 'thick' roots right after washing."  Sure it sounds silly to you but we were all newbies at one point.  Case in point:  



Roux said:


> funny that you mention this because I remember on  the other board a LOT of people were adopting her protein heavy, high  heat usage, beat up your hair like it owes you money regimen for  growth...some even on their childrens's hair and then came back asking  how to recover from the breakage and heat damage they experienced from  it.


----------



## ceebee3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Who doesn't love a good Tee Tee thread?


----------



## ms-gg (Jan 9, 2011)

Now I got that Ateeyaaa song stuck in my head...

"We gonna cook with Ateyaa, Ateyaa, Ateyaa, Ateyaa"


----------



## nappystorm (Jan 9, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Now I got that Ateeyaaa song stuck in my head...
> 
> "We gonna cook with Ateyaa, Ateyaa, Ateyaa, Ateyaa"


I love that song


----------



## ms-gg (Jan 9, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> I love that song




Me too


----------



## BoaterGirlKim (Jan 10, 2011)

I can't believe how much hair was in the comb...and that she was okay with it.  If I get more than 5 strands in a combing session (I'm relaxed but stretch so have a lot of NG) I get antsy.


----------



## Simply_elle (Jan 10, 2011)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Is the phrase "This is what works for me" some biblical incantation that makes the person making the statement beyond questioning or comment?
> 
> Cuz if so, I'ma copywrite that phrase and sell it to folks who want carte blanche to do and say dumb ish and never get called on it.
> 
> ...



Well said 

Well, it works for her... Dude spare us, it's been rampant these days... open forum= no right or wrong. Don't blindly challenge just because you can. Makes you look kind of dumb... Please, articulate...even.. defend the yanking of the strands? huh? anyone..riggghhttt *chime in ya'll* *its..its..Because she can!!*...*indignant pout*

Annddd... For Ms.Ateya...
I love her personality, and she's cute and funny. I think she still subscribes to the heat and beat methods (which most BW do..)... hard to watch when your thinking uh... Not a way to treat delicate afro hair (kinda like watching a toddler run in the street ect.). I love my hair dear God I love it!! AND your not going to ever see me comb it like that... So to watch another breezy pull hers out like a man "coloring" with his woman... yeah ima call her out... Boo thats a nono.

OP: I know you wouldn't comb your hair like that...BC it's the bomb and i'd hunt you down


----------



## Simply_elle (Jan 10, 2011)

OH! And I've not seen any Ateyaa threads before either!!!

(*Nikki Minaj voice* and the...be talkin' bout the old days...)


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye (Jan 10, 2011)

Ooh, the ripping noise made my scalp hurt. 

LOL @ how she said "see how thick?" 47 times.


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Jan 10, 2011)

ugh, i can't do that! looks like it hurts. LOL


----------



## curlyninjagirl (Jan 10, 2011)

Charz said:


> She is an example, an example does not have to be good. She isn't Mother Teresa or something, she is just a woman on Youtube who shows what works for HER.


 
That video right there was a _very _good example........of how my hair stayed at shoulder length most of my life!


----------



## LABETT (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 10, 2011)

Simply_elle said:


> OH! And I've not seen any Ateyaa threads before either!!!
> 
> (*Nikki Minaj voice* and the...be talkin' bout the old days...)


 
 THANK YOU! 

 Im not the ONLY ONE that hasnt seen an Ateya thread!!!


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye (Jan 10, 2011)

Okay, I'm not done with the video, so there may be just this amazing final product, but how come when she finishes flat ironing a section it just sit there looking stupid? I want her to clip her ends. And what is wrong with thick hair!? That's a good thing!

ETA: the end result was very pretty. She be workin that fine tooth comb, honey.


----------



## tiffal1922 (Jan 10, 2011)

Tiffa was herrre! loool


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 10, 2011)

Goldenprincess said:


> Okay, I'm not done with the video, so there may be just this amazing final product, but how come when she finishes flat ironing a section it just sit there looking stupid? I want her to clip her ends. And what is wrong with thick hair!? That's a good thing!


 

thats the same thing i was thinking, i would have been done with just the blow drying because after that it was already straight with bounce! 

her hair looks good tho, but i love thickness, thickness is what most of was crave and work for around here.


----------



## SuchaLady (Jan 10, 2011)

I've been a lurker here for awhile but I just cant help but feel as if you've read one Ateeya thread you've read them all. I will say this again. Until I hear her with my own two ears express her desire for longer hair I will take that as her being happy with her length. I'm not reading body language, I'm not going by her choice of wigs, I need to hear her say it. And as far as her hair practices, I say this with all the humbleness of my heart but how is her washing, blowdrying, and flat ironing any more off the wall then some of the things I have seen on here such as putting oil for horses or yeast infection cream in one's head?


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 10, 2011)

naturalmanenyc said:


> At about 3 minutes in and 3:50 in she seems to have ripped out a decent amount of hair.  It did not sound like shed hair.erplexed
> 
> I think most people who have been relaxed the majority of their life comb from root to tip, even their new growth, such that their hair is ripped out.  I was one of those people.  I had to learn to comb my hair from the bottom up.
> 
> ...



I just wanted to point out that the number of passes you make with a flat iron really depends on hair texture. I have really coarse hair and my hair laughs at 3 passes of the flat iron (and that's all I was willing to do because I'm not trying to get heat damage). 

Also, it's her damn hair (and she ain't even natural) so I really don't care. Unless you my fam and I'm giving you hair products and you don't take my advice, I could give 2 sh*ts about what you do to your hair. It looks to me that her methods are satisfactory to her.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 10, 2011)

SuchaLady said:


> I've been a lurker here for awhile but I just cant help but feel as if you've read one Ateeya thread you've read them all. I will say this again. Until I hear her with my own two ears express her desire for longer hair I will take that as her being happy with her length. I'm not reading body language, I'm not going by her choice of wigs, I need to hear her say it. And as far as her hair practices, I say this with all the humbleness of my heart but *how is her washing, blowdrying, and flat ironing any more off the wall then some of the things I have seen on here such as putting oil for horses or yeast infection cream in one's head?*


----------



## nappystorm (Jan 10, 2011)

SuchaLady said:


> I've been a lurker here for awhile but I just cant help but feel as if you've read one Ateeya thread you've read them all. I will say this again. Until I hear her with my own two ears express her desire for longer hair I will take that as her being happy with her length. I'm not reading body language, I'm not going by her choice of wigs, I need to hear her say it. And as far as her hair practices, I say this with all the humbleness of my heart but *how is her washing, blowdrying, and flat ironing any more off the wall then some of the things I have seen on here such as putting oil for horses or yeast infection cream in one's head*?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 10, 2011)

CocoT said:


> I just wanted to point out that the number of passes you make with a flat iron really depends on hair texture. I have really coarse hair and my hair laughs at 3 passes of the flat iron (and that's all I was willing to do because I'm not trying to get heat damage).
> 
> *Also, it's her damn hair (and she ain't even natural) so I really don't care. Unless you my fam and I'm giving you hair products and you don't take my advice, I could give 2 sh*ts about what you do to your hair. It looks to me that her methods are satisfactory to her*.


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Jan 10, 2011)

this whole thread got me


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jan 10, 2011)

@nappystorm, you are freaking silly


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 10, 2011)

rejuvenation1 said:


> Bwahahahaha!  Okay, but if someone is just starting her hair journey and doesn't know, she might think, "Hey, maybe it's a good idea to 'detangle' those 'thick' roots right after washing."  Sure it sounds silly to you but we were all newbies at one point.  Case in point:



Everybody keeps coming up with excuses for her like "She's not into hair care" "She doesnt know any better" and "She doesn't want longer hair". I'm sorry, but there is NO excuse for ripping through your hair like that. If ANYTHING, I know that ish gotta hurt. Her own facial expression gave it away. So yall gonna sit up and tell me that when yall were younger if somebody was ripping through your hair like that you would be perfectly ok?  Even before I looked up the words "Long Hair Black Women" into google, I knew to go from tip to root if I didnt want to yank my scalp off. I feel like she must have SOME type of common sense, but maybe I'm wrong for giving her and the people that would follow that nonsense that much credit.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 10, 2011)

Not sure if you meant "you" as in me specifically or the general "you"; however, I am not asking that anyone follow my hair advice. 

Nonetheless, natural hair can be blown out and flat ironed with one pass to achieve a straight look.  As many of us have seen (Pinkskates pressing comb and stove come to mind), pressing hair is about technique not the amount of heat used.  Since you pointed it out, relaxed hair (like Ateyaa's) does not need more heat than natural hair to achieve a straight look.



CocoT said:


> I just wanted to point out that the number of passes you make with a flat iron really depends on hair texture. I have really coarse hair and my hair laughs at 3 passes of the flat iron (and that's all I was willing to do because I'm not trying to get heat damage).
> 
> Also, it's her damn hair (and she ain't even natural) so I really don't care. Unless you my fam and I'm giving you hair products and you don't take my advice, I could give 2 sh*ts about what you do to your hair. It looks to me that her methods are satisfactory to her.


----------



## Aviah (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm just not sure why people care lol...


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 10, 2011)

Aviah said:


> I'm just not sure why people care lol...


Cuz shes making money on YT.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jan 10, 2011)

naturalmanenyc said:


> Not sure if you meant "you" as in me specifically or the general "you"; however, I am not asking that anyone follow my hair advice.
> 
> Nonetheless, natural hair can be blown out and flat ironed with one pass to achieve a straight look.  As many of us have seen (Pinkskates pressing comb and stove come to mind), pressing hair is about technique not the amount of heat used.  Since you pointed it out, relaxed hair (like Ateyaa's) does not need more heat than natural hair to achieve a straight look.


My hair is 3b, and the opposite of coarse, but very flyaway and frizzy yet even the heat damaged parts of it cannot be properly straightened with one pass of a flat iron on max temp! I wouldn't dare use a stove iron or comb  because I got my hair ironed by my mom's hairdresser who she uses for weaves once and got back home and looked at my head and I had strands of hair that were YELLOW burnt to a crisp from the marcell iron. I was raging mad because I was seriously trying to grow my hair out at this time lol. Anyway, I use a Sedu regularly and I need at least 4 passes to reach the super silky hair that I demand when I'm straightening.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow, just read all of the posts.

Dag, some of you all can turn ANYTHING into an argument.   People are popping out of the woodwork to put on their cape.  It’s like a Captain-Save-A-Hair-Strand brigade.  

If you do not care, why keep responding to Ateyaa threads?  A question was posed, people answered with their opinions just like with any other thread posted on this site.   Those members that cared enough to help change her hair care practices probably pointed Ateyaa to this hair board, but as noted up thread, some of the members of this board ran her off.

And so what if there are a lot of Ateyaa threads every few months.  Nobody seems to care if there is a new Beyonce thread 5 times a day in the Entertainment forum.  If Ateyaa threads bother you, here is a thought, don't read them?

Ateyaa clearly marches to her own beat.  She is a youtbue guru (however one defines that) and if you adopt her hair practices you should expect to eventually have some heat damage, especially if you are relaxed, doing blowouts, flat ironing and hot curling all in the same day.  Stretching relaxers is a great idea, but on the posted video the snapping of her hair strands is audible.  Hopefully those who are stretching relaxers do not look to Ateyaa as an example of how to carefully manage the two textures.  

Yes, what she does to her hair is her business; but do not come into this thread acting like those are healthy hair care practices that you would use on your own hair, assuming that your goal is healthy, longer hair.


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh heck no, I wouldn't treat my hair like that...lol. I don't sub to Ateyaa for that reason - her and I do not follow the same hair care practices, even if I think she is funny. And I don't like most of her wigs. The wig she put on after doing her hair was icks.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Jan 10, 2011)

naturalmanenyc said:


> Not sure if you meant "you" as in me specifically or the general "you"; however, I am not asking that anyone follow my hair advice.
> 
> Nonetheless, natural hair can be blown out and flat ironed with one pass to achieve a straight look. As many of us have seen (Pinkskates pressing comb and stove come to mind), pressing hair is about technique not the amount of heat used. Since you pointed it out, relaxed hair (like Ateyaa's) does not need more heat than natural hair to achieve a straight look.


 

Thank You! I have very coarse hair and one pass is enough to get my hair pin straight... She needs to work on her technique or get a better flat iron.


----------



## Imani (Jan 10, 2011)

I only heard of this lady maybe a couple of weeks ago. i don't you tube much. 

Her hair looks like its kinda thick/coarse and can take all of that abuse and still look good. But obviously only up to a point since people are saying she hasn't really been able to reach any substantial lengths.


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Jan 10, 2011)

I rip through my hair, I don't take care of my ends, when I use heat I abuse it and it hasn't set the earth off of it's axis and black people still have the right to vote. It's just hair. I know that's a cuss word around here. 

I wonder if anyone keeps my name in their mouth as much as LHCF keeps her name at their fingertips. 



Crackers Phinn said:


> Is the phrase "This is what works for me" some biblical incantation that makes the person making the statement beyond questioning or comment?



But in the grand scheme of life I don't think how she detangles her hair is even a small deal, let alone a big deal. Some people are acting like she's committing a sin against humanity.




Priss Pot said:


> a lot of youtube watchers look to her way as to how things should be done.



And for alot of them this is a step in the right direction because they were taking worse care of their hair.



pookaloo83 said:


> Girl stop lyin!



I don't even mess with the hair forums and I've seen at least 10 Ateyaa threads. I find it comical that someone that lives on this side would play like they don't know anything about Ateyaa threads.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm curious to know if you all are serious about these responses. 
She does what works for her? Because she can? Come on, son. 
Ya'll know her regimen is not working for her. She has gorgeous hair (check her trim video) but it never really gets any longer. 

I first saw her in December 2008, and her hair has always been between APL and SL. And not by choice either...if you've watched her videos for any length of time, it's clear that she would like longer hair. She's forever mentioning her progress, and how much her hair has grown. And she's wears wig all the time, most of them long. If she was content with her own hair, then I don't see why she would never wear it out. The only reason I can think of to wear a wig ALL the time when she has pretty hair underneath is that she's protectively styling to reach a hair goal. And the only reason I can think of to wear long wigs most of the time is that long hair is the look that she likes most on herself. Finally, she recently started doing longer stretches...what other reason could she have for that, except for to try to grow her hair longer? It's abundantly clear that she wants more length, and it's just as clear that her current regimen is not really doing that for her.

I'm not saying that she has to do things strictly by the LHCF book...Lord knows half the stuff in that damn book is too much work, is too expensive, and don't really work anyway. But I think that by changing her regimen to incorporate some things that are proven to work for everyone, like combing gently and properly balancing her protein with moisture will do wonders for her retention.

Also, I'm sorry, but people who are using Ateyaaa's channel as a healthy hair bible are foolish. I subscribe to her because Ateyaaa is charismatic and cute, and her hair is swingy and shiny, but she ain't hair God. Nor is she isn't the only black lady on youtube doing hair. A quick search will introduce you to other relaxed hair gurus with much longer hair, and with methods that are different from what Ateyaaa's doing. If folks can't shop around and use better judgement, then whatever happens to their hair is on them.


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Jan 10, 2011)

aww man... how did i almost miss Ateyaagate 2011? 

welp, i was here.


----------



## PrincesscurlyQ<3 (Jan 10, 2011)

I've first started watching ateeya when she started 3 years ago, and had she been taking proper care of her hair it would be waaay longer/healthier. Im not saying she can't do what she's doing, because its her hair & she can do what she wants, but she's not going to make it past apl. I stopped watching once she started the lacefronts, that's a nono for me. But ateeya has a good grade of hair which explains the "swang" and alot of people don't realize that, & try to follow her regimen. She has "swang" even when she doesn't have a relaxer. 3 more years down the line her hair will be the same, & people still won't notice. Lmao


----------



## MayaB12 (Jan 10, 2011)

PrincesscurlyQ<3 said:


> I've first started watching ateeya when she started 3 years ago, and had she been taking proper care of her hair it would be waaay longer/healthier. Im not saying she can't do what she's doing, because its her hair & she can do what she wants, but she's not going to make it past apl. I stopped watching once she started the lacefronts, that's a nono for me. *But ateeya has a good grade of hair which explains the "swang" and alot of people don't realize that*, & try to follow her regimen. She has "swang" even when she doesn't have a relaxer. 3 more years down the line her hair will be the same, & people still won't notice. Lmao



Really now, we're still talking like this in 2011?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## wannabelong (Jan 10, 2011)

OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 10, 2011)

MayaB12 said:


> Really now, we're still talking like this in 2011?




i love this forum


----------



## lovenharmony (Jan 10, 2011)

Umm....this is imfamous do whatever she wants to her hair Ateyaa we're talking about!  In LHCF world, she defies all hair rules! Not surprised of her actions at all.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 10, 2011)

naturalmanenyc & Curlee_lurker  I need ya'll on my team


----------



## MixedBerry (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 10, 2011)

Well I wont go so far as to say she has a "good grade of hair" but her hair is special in that it can take a licking and keep on ticking.


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeeeees, good grade of hair! It's about to get poppin! Where's my MJ gif?


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 10, 2011)

Ya'll know what she meant, stop playin!!!!


----------



## ctosha (Jan 10, 2011)

I give this thread one more day til it gets shut down.


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye (Jan 10, 2011)

Uh oh! It's bout to go down, nah!


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Jan 10, 2011)

PrincesscurlyQ<3 said:


> I've first started watching ateeya when she started 3 years ago, and had she been taking proper care of her hair it would be waaay longer/healthier. Im not saying she can't do what she's doing, because its her hair & she can do what she wants, but she's not going to make it past apl. I stopped watching once she started the lacefronts, that's a nono for me. *But ateeya has a good grade of hair* which explains the "swang" and alot of people don't realize that, & try to follow her regimen. She has "swang" even when she doesn't have a relaxer. 3 more years down the line her hair will be the same, & people still won't notice. Lmao



erplexed

the "good grade" of hair  a bone straight relaxer and heat, any "grade" of hair can achieve the same "swang" with a relaxer, minimal products and heat


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 10, 2011)

ctosha said:


> I give this thread one more day til it gets shut down.



I give it a couple more hours until preemption strikes.


----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 10, 2011)

Ateeya, Shima and good grade of hair have all been mentioned in this thread. All we need is "who shall not be named" and I'm in for the countdown of the lock.


----------



## MixedBerry (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Dreamn (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't post often, but goodness, I can always rely on Ateyaa threads for a good laugh


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 10, 2011)

MixedBerry said:


>


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 10, 2011)

PrincesscurlyQ<3 said:


> *But ateeya has a good grade of hair which explains the "swang"*


 
And I have the _nerve_ to wonder why my daughters' friends have been begging their moms for relaxers since they were 6 & 7 years old. Why wouldn't they if they weren't blesed with that "good grade of hair" ?? 

SMH.....


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 10, 2011)

PrincesscurlyQ<3 said:


> But ateeya has a good grade of hair which explains the "swang" and alot of people don't realize that



Girl, you ain't heard?
She "thick" just like the rest of us "bad grade women."


----------



## PrincesscurlyQ<3 (Jan 10, 2011)

Well gee. didn't know I would strike an artery. Lmao why so serious? Because I stated something that's true? She has a good grade of hair! Her hair is a good grade. Why do people act as if those words are cursed? Im not afraid to say it at all. & if someone caught offense owell, build a bridge & get over it straight like that.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 10, 2011)

Knew it would end like this Ateeya in the heading is like a red rag to a Bull.... 

Good grade of hair - dayum.... *smh*


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 10, 2011)

PrincesscurlyQ<3 said:


> Well gee. didn't know I would strike an artery. Lmao why so serious? Because I stated something that's true? She has a good grade of hair! Her hair is a good grade. Why do people act as if those words are cursed? Im not afraid to say it at all. & if someone caught offense owell, build a bridge & get over it straight like that.


I heard that!!!!


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 10, 2011)

PrincesscurlyQ<3 said:


> Well gee. didn't know I would strike an artery. Lmao why so serious? *Because I stated something that's true?* She has a good grade of hair! Her hair is a good grade. Why do people act as if those words are cursed? Im not afraid to say it at all. & if someone caught offense owell, build a bridge & get over it straight like that.


 

Quit while you're ahead - tis about to get ugly in here...


----------



## kandake (Jan 10, 2011)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> Cuz shes making money on YT.



I wonder how much her checks increase when someone posts her vid. on here.  She rolling in the dough because we all butt hurt over her hair practices.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 10, 2011)

Giving it till midday Eastern time.... *files finger nails*


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Jan 10, 2011)

PrincesscurlyQ<3 said:


> *But ateeya has a good grade of hair which explains the "swang"* and alot of people don't realize that


 

lol Here girl...you gon' need this... 

*hands you a tub of vasaline for your face*





'cause them fighting words 'round here. You 'mines well take off yo' ear'rangs while you at it too. 

*stands back and watches*


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 10, 2011)

^^ Esp when her NG doesn't look like it's passing class any better than any other type 4 black woman I've seen.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 10, 2011)

Well lets turn this into a positive: What exactly is a good grade of hair?

When I hear that term not only does the 3a range of hair come to mind but also hair that can take a beating and stay on your head. Hair of steel, if you will.

Am I trying to save a sinking ship, here?


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 10, 2011)

PrincesscurlyQ<3 said:


> Well gee. didn't know I would strike an artery. Lmao why so serious? Because I stated something that's true? She has a good grade of hair! Her hair is a good grade. Why do people act as if those words are cursed? Im not afraid to say it at all. & if someone caught offense owell, build a bridge & get over it straight like that.


 
I was in the process of sending you a PM, to explain why your choice of words would offend many, but since you decided to take this approach, I'll give you an opportunity to instead respond here.

Maybe we're all misunderstanding you....maybe you have some other definition for "good grade" of hair.  Do you mind enlightening us?


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye (Jan 10, 2011)

Be bless...


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 10, 2011)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> Well lets turn this into a positive: What exactly is a good grade of hair?
> 
> When I hear that term not only does the 3a range of hair come to mind but also hair that can take a beating and stay on your head. Hair of steel, if you will.
> 
> *Am I trying to save a sinking ship, here?*





 GIFSoup


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 10, 2011)

naturalmanenyc said:


> Not sure if you meant "you" as in me specifically or the general "you"; however, I am not asking that anyone follow my hair advice.
> 
> Nonetheless, natural hair can be blown out and flat ironed with one pass to achieve a straight look.  As many of us have seen (Pinkskates pressing comb and stove come to mind), pressing hair is about technique not the amount of heat used.  Since you pointed it out, relaxed hair (like Ateyaa's) does not need more heat than natural hair to achieve a straight look.



Ok, I was addressing you and what you said about the pass of the flat iron, not Ateeya. I'm aware of the techniques that can get the hair straight, particularly blow drying. You were making a statement about what works for you and I was simply giving another perspective. Your hair may get straight in one pass of the flat iron, after using a blow dryer, but mine does not and I attribute that to a number of things, including my hair texture. I'm not gonna battle about techniques and whatnot because at the end of the day, I don't straighten my hair on the regular and I don't care for straight hair personally. You shared your opinion and I shared mine. The main thing to gather from this is that what works for some may not work for everyone.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 10, 2011)

boingboing said:


> lol Here girl...you gon' need this...
> 
> *hands you a tub of vasaline for your face*
> 
> ...



 
  ok lock


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 10, 2011)

Boingboing officially has me over here DYING. You can't get on this board and not know that saying "good grade of hair" is finna get you told off. LOL!

I also want to know how her hair is "good." If you mean that it can take a lickin', yea, I'll give you that. But I also don't know how you get the swang from that...


----------



## PrincesscurlyQ<3 (Jan 10, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> I was in the process of sending you a PM, to explain why your choice of words would offend many, but since you decided to take this approach, I'll give you an opportunity to instead respond here.
> 
> Maybe we're all misunderstanding you....maybe you have some other definition for "good grade" of hair.  Do you mind enlightening us?



 I notice hair that's easier to manage than my own,  as a good grade of hair. Has nothing to do with anyone else, it was more so personally so I did use poor choice of words, I guess. & I respect you for being the mature one & trying to understand, or maybe you can even enlighten ME as to why people act like headless chickens to certain words or phrases. I feel like instead of jumping down my throat what most of you could have done was let me know , as a grown woman should, what's right or wrong, or if im being offensive. I wouldn't have had any problem apologizing and revising my comment.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 10, 2011)

i'm so hungry


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 10, 2011)

PrincesscurlyQ<3 said:


> I notice hair that's easier to manage than my own,  as a good grade of hair. Has nothing to do with anyone else, it was more so personally so I did use poor choice of words, I guess. & I respect you for being the mature one & trying to understand, or maybe you can even enlighten ME as to why people act like headless chickens to certain words or phrases. I feel like instead of jumping down my throat what most of you could have done was let me know , as a grown woman should, what's right or wrong, or if im being offensive. I wouldn't have had any problem apologizing and revising my comment.



Personally, I got what you were trying to say.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 10, 2011)

hEALThYHAIRdoNTcARE said:


> i'm so hungry



Lmao!
You and me both.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 10, 2011)

I am LITERALLY eating popcorn and watching this thread. LMAO!!!!

Im on the 2nd bag!


----------



## PrincesscurlyQ<3 (Jan 10, 2011)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> Personally, I got what you were trying to say.




 Very much appreciated. And I appreciate all the other comments as well. I had a nice noon chuckle.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jan 10, 2011)

Do we know for sure she ripped out her hair?  I'm assuming some folks haven't heard that popping/snapping sound once upon a time or two.  Well I have and guess what... I wasn't ripping my hair out.

She has been stretching her relaxers a lot longer, using less heat, more protective styles- can she not get any love for that?  Sometimes people just don't see the good only the mistakes, the bad.  Damn if you do, damn if you don't.

So what if she wasn't detangling/combing her hair as if it was silk.  I sometimes don't either. I mean is it really that serious?

For the person who thinks her hair length has been  the same length, go back and watch her vids again.  She had a setback and has had great progress since that setback.


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 10, 2011)

PrincesscurlyQ<3 said:


> I notice hair that's easier to manage than my own, as a good grade of hair. Has nothing to do with anyone else, it was more so personally so I did use poor choice of words, I guess. & I respect you for being the mature one & trying to understand, or maybe you can even enlighten ME as to why people act like headless chickens to certain words or phrases. I feel like instead of jumping down my throat what most of you could have done was let me know , as a grown woman should, what's right or wrong, or if im being offensive. I wouldn't have had any problem apologizing and revising my comment.


 
Well, I appreciate you taking the time to respond to the question. And I don't think others who responded negatively are behaving like "headless chickens"....I think they were responding to a culturally offensive term; one that they would expect that someone who is a member of this forum would know was offensive.

Terms like "good grade [of hair]", "good hair" and "pretty hair" are offensive because they have been historically used as a way to further divide people of color, particularly women of color. For example, your "grade" of hair- 4a/b (taken from your siggy), would historically be considered "bad" because it is coarser and less silky (and further from the European standard of beauty) than someone with type 2 or 3 hair. I'm sure you know that ALL hair is "good" and "pretty", no matter the texture, as long as it is properly cared for.

Thanks again. And oh, not to get all "big sister" on you, but maybe an apology/acknowledgement/ETA is in order?


----------



## NaturalBoss (Jan 10, 2011)

.........This thread.....


----------



## Poranges (Jan 10, 2011)

I never knew something as mundane as this could get so many people riled up. I can imagine it now, behind the computer screen typing viciously with a protest sign in hand. :-/ Don't care for Ateyaaa or her practices but she can do whatever the hell she wants to do, more important things in life.


----------



## Poranges (Jan 10, 2011)

@SparklingFlame, well from what I knew before this good/mixed hair phenomenon was established, a good grade of hair was thick, long, vibrant hair that looked healthy and was not easily damaged, regardless of whether the owner was 3b or 4b.


----------



## lovenharmony (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok, the thread is still here? I'm pleasantly surprised! The potential bomb was defused


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jan 10, 2011)

PrincesscurlyQ<3 said:


> I notice hair that's easier to manage than my own,  as a good grade of hair. Has nothing to do with anyone else, it was more so personally so I did use poor choice of words, I guess. & I respect you for being the mature one & trying to understand, or maybe you can even enlighten ME as to why people act like headless chickens to certain words or phrases. I feel like instead of jumping down my throat what most of you could have done was let me know , as a grown woman should, what's right or wrong, or if im being offensive. I wouldn't have had any problem apologizing and revising my comment.



I agree w/ you and I have always felt like this.  My hair can not get her swang swang b/c she has a better grade of hair.(texture)LOL  Sorry people jumping down your throat and all-acting like they don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## bride91501 (Jan 10, 2011)

gorgeoushair said:


> I agree w/ you and I have always felt like this. My hair can not get her swang swang b/c she has a better grade of hair.(texture)LOL Sorry people jumping down your throat and all-acting like they don't know what you're talking about.


 
And just when I thought all was well..... I give up.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jan 10, 2011)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> erplexed
> 
> the "good grade" of hair is nothing but a bone straight relaxer and heat, any "grade" of hair can achieve the same "swang" with a relaxer, minimal products and heat



sorry but I disagree


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 10, 2011)

"Grade" of hair can be synonymous with "texture" of hair and we all know that what is good for one "grade/texture" of hair is death to another.

Right?????????


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jan 10, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> And just when I thought all was well..... I give up.



Well thanks for giving up.


----------



## PrincesscurlyQ<3 (Jan 10, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> Well, I appreciate you taking the time to respond to the question. And I don't think others who responded negatively are behaving like "headless chickens"....I think they were responding to a culturally offensive term; one that they would expect that someone who is a member of this forum would know was offensive.
> 
> Terms like "good grade [of hair]", "good hair" and "pretty hair" are offensive because they have been historically used as a way to further divide people of color, particularly women of color. For example, your "grade" of hair- 4a/b (taken from your siggy), would historically be considered "bad" because it is coarser and less silky (and further from the European standard of beauty) than someone with type 2 or 3 hair. I'm sure you know that ALL hair is "good" and "pretty", no matter the texture, as long as it is properly cared for.
> 
> Thanks again. And oh, not to get all "big sister" on you, but maybe an apology/acknowledgement/ETA is in order?





I can understand why its offensive. I do have 4 b hair, & if I seen someone else with 4 a/b hair but its easier to handle than my own, I would still say [blank blank blank]… like I said it was more so a personal comment. Its not about the actual texture, look length etc. & I am still new to this board, still learning alot, like just now


----------



## lovenharmony (Jan 10, 2011)

Just when you thought it was over...

Time to get outta here!


----------



## MrsIQ (Jan 10, 2011)

Just popping in while at work!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jan 10, 2011)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> "Grade" of hair can be synonymous with "texture" of hair and we all know that what is good for one "grade/texture" of hair is death to another.
> 
> Right?????????



See, this is how I believe people use it.  This is how I use it and take it when other people use it.  So I really don't see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 10, 2011)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> "Grade" of hair can be synonymous with "texture" of hair and we all know that what is good for one "grade/texture" of hair is death to another.
> 
> Right?????????



Very true...but I'm still confused as to how texture = swang? I've seen coarse haired ladies get swang, as well as finer haired. I thought you got swang from having moisturized hair that isn't weighed down by product?


----------



## Raine054 (Jan 10, 2011)

LHCF isn't wasting any time getting things popping this year.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 10, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Very true...but I'm still confused as to how texture = swang? I've seen coarse haired ladies get swang, as well as finer haired. I thought you got swang from having moisturized hair that isn't weighed down by product?



I dont have an answer for that one. Anybody with healthy hair can get some swang.

Hmmm...so that must mean Ateeyaaaa has healthy hair then....:scratchch


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 10, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Very true...but I'm still confused as to how texture = swang? I've seen coarse haired ladies get swang, as well as finer haired. I thought you got swang from having moisturized hair that isn't weighed down by product?



That's what I was confused about too.


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 10, 2011)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> I dont have an answer for that one. Anybody with healthy hair can get some swang.
> 
> Hmmm...*so that must mean Ateeyaaaa has healthy hair then*....:scratchch





Look at you comin' in on the sly.


----------



## OrangeMoon (Jan 10, 2011)

adlock:adlock2:erplexed


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 10, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Look at you comin' in on the sly.



 Nah, but as I was typing it came to mind that the girl does have serious swang and your hair cant be dry like the Sahara and breaking off and disitergrating and still swang.....


----------



## GraceV (Jan 10, 2011)

*Reads thread title, automatically looks left for padlock icon... none! Triumphantly heads into thread to register attendance before the inevitable lock*

On behalf of Ateyaa's PR and Management teams, I would like to thank you all for a couple hundred more hits on our channel today. Thank you for this gift that will keep giving-- for years to come lurkers and members will see this thread, click the link, and send us more money in the bank. 

Thank you for your self-righteous comments, and the humorous posts. You ladies support healthy hair practices on LHCF, and do an even better job of ensuring that our employer's questionable (?) practices will remain standing via your indirect funding for years to come. Because of your actions, we will reach out to more naive, HHJ-ignorant people and make sure they're jacked up so bad they'll have no choice but to join your coochie cream bandwagon and be so sure of being the "right" one that every other view point must be WRONG.

Maybe if some of you are serious about taking us down, you could start by ignoring our videos, and investing your time and self-righteousness in another avenue-- say supporting those who do things the way you like. But NAH, y'all can't help yourselves. Click away, post away, you are much appreciated.

Till the next Ateyaa thread, we bid you a hearty farewell and see ya later.

Sincerely,
Ateyaa's team


----------



## NaturalBoss (Jan 10, 2011)

We went from "ripping hair out" to "good grade of hair" to the formula for "swang"....WOW, what a thread!!!!


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 10, 2011)

GraceV said:


> *Reads thread title, automatically looks left for padlock icon... none! Triumphantly heads into thread to register attendance before the inevitable lock*
> 
> On behalf of Ateyaa's PR and Management teams, I would like to thank you all for a couple hundred more hits on our channel today. Thank you for this gift that will keep giving-- for years to come lurkers and members will see this thread, click the link, and send us more money in the bank.
> 
> ...



This post just gave me EVERYTHING.


----------



## MayaB12 (Jan 10, 2011)

PrincesscurlyQ<3 said:


> I can understand why its offensive. I do have 4 b hair, & if I seen someone else with 4 a/b hair but its easier to handle than my own, I would still say [blank blank blank]… like I said it was more so a personal comment. Its not about the actual texture, look length etc. *& I am still new to this board, still learning alot, like just now*


 
I'm not buying this _"I'm new ish..._- are you telling me that you are not aware of the negative connotations attached to the _*good grade of hair *_statement you made? This good hair debate has been going on since Diana Ross was a Supreme so I don't understand why you are surprised that people are reacting the way they are.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 10, 2011)

MayaB12 said:


> I'm not buying this _"I'm new ish..._- are you telling me that you are not aware of the negative connotations attached to the _*good grade of hair *_statement you made? This good hair debate has been going on since Diana Ross was a Supreme so I don't understand why you are surprised that people are reacting the way they are.


Now how you not gonna give her the benefit of the doubt about this, yet OP claims she never seen an Ateeeyaaaaaa thread in her LHCF life?


----------



## MixedBerry (Jan 10, 2011)

GraceV said:


> *Reads thread title, automatically looks left for padlock icon... none! Triumphantly heads into thread to register attendance before the inevitable lock*
> 
> On behalf of Ateyaa's PR and Management teams, I would like to thank you all for a couple hundred more hits on our channel today. Thank you for this gift that will keep giving-- for years to come lurkers and members will see this thread, click the link, and send us more money in the bank.
> 
> ...


 
Ive always felt this way....y'all post vids of these Youtube Partners and they gets PAAAAAY-DA!


----------



## HoneyA (Jan 10, 2011)

To answer your question Adora, I have no idea but dang, her hair looked hot at the end! Her hair looks 1000 times better than that wig she put on but anyway...


----------



## PrincesscurlyQ<3 (Jan 10, 2011)

MayaB12 said:


> I'm not buying this _"I'm new ish..._- are you telling me that you are not aware of the negative connotations attached to the _*good grade of hair *_statement you made? This good hair debate has been going on since Diana Ross was a Supreme so I don't understand why you are surprised that people are reacting the way they are.




 I have no reason to play dumb or act a way im not, why?  To back out of a hair board riot? Its not that serious. So really I don't care if you believe me or not. & who the heck are the supremes? Im prolly young enough to be your daughter the way your talking, maybe even my grandmother . ain't diana like 60 somethin? Smh


----------



## LushLox (Jan 10, 2011)

gorgeoushair said:


> Do we know for sure she ripped out her hair?  I'm assuming some folks haven't heard that popping/snapping sound once upon a time or two.  Well I have and guess what... I wasn't ripping my hair out.
> 
> She has been stretching her relaxers a lot longer, using less heat, more protective styles- can she not get any love for that?  Sometimes people just don't see the good only the mistakes, the bad.  Damn if you do, damn if you don't.
> 
> ...



Yeah I think she's done well considering the setback she's had, and she should see some significant progress after she completes her stretch. Granted she may not be where folks expect her to be by now perhaps BSL/MBL but Ateyaaa enjoys using heat stylers to maintain her hair and I suppose this is the payoff -  very regular trims to keep her ends in check.

I couldn't personally adopt her methods, but if she's happy with her methods then who am I to argue!


----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## NaturalBoss (Jan 10, 2011)

PrincesscurlyQ<3 said:


> I have no reason to play dumb or act a way im not, why? To back out of a hair board riot? Its not that serious. So really I don't care if you believe me or not. & who the heck are the supremes? Im prolly young enough to be your daughter the way your talking, maybe even my grandmother . ain't diana like 60 somethin? Smh


 
Uh oh......


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 10, 2011)

Poopiedo said:


>



These gifs...guh...I am over here


----------



## PrincesscurlyQ<3 (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh wait wait, no disrespect tho! Lol, gotta be extra careful of what I say. :/


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 10, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> I just hope people watching her don't try her techniques and expect healthy hair growth, that's all...



This is where I'm at right here...

For those who respond that it's her hair and she can do what she wants, of course it's her hair and she can do what she wants. I don't think anyone here is denying those facts or suggesting that she can't do what she wants to _her_ hair.

She does, however, have a huge following, and this isn't the first time that others have followed tips that she provided (e.g., the Aphogee regimen). Therefore, I think she has a great deal of influence on the movement. And while I can appreciate that she always states that "this is what *I* do," I believe that her influence is still there and there are many who will follow what she does.


----------



## NaturalBoss (Jan 10, 2011)

PrincesscurlyQ<3 said:


> Oh wait wait, no disrespect tho! Lol, gotta be extra careful of what I say. :/


 
You are on a roll....


----------



## kandake (Jan 10, 2011)

What happened to college hill.  I want another season.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 10, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> These gifs...guh...I am over here



Yeah! I wanna know where people get them!!


----------



## PrincesscurlyQ<3 (Jan 10, 2011)

Im just gonna silence now. Apologies to the ones I truely offended . I was misunderstood. Good day ladies!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 10, 2011)

PrincesscurlyQ<3 said:


> Im just gonna silence now. Apologies to the ones I truely offended . I was misunderstood. Good day ladies!



Girl, don't let these people run you away. Say what you wanna say.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 10, 2011)

PrincesscurlyQ<3 said:


> Im just gonna silence now. Apologies to the ones I truely offended . I was misunderstood. Good day ladies!


Girl, please!

If you didnt know, you didnt know.


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Jan 10, 2011)

PrincesscurlyQ<3 said:


> I have no reason to play dumb or act a way im not, why? To back out of a hair board riot? Its not that serious. So really I don't care if you believe me or not. & who the heck are the supremes? Im prolly young enough to be your daughter the way your talking, maybe even my grandmother . ain't diana like 60 somethin? Smh


 

Lol well hot damn!! PCQ you a lil pistol aint ya! lol You take shots and fire back!  For you to be kinda new 'round here you blending in like a #2 Yaki track on a freshly permed head!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 10, 2011)

GraceV said:


> *Reads thread title, automatically looks left for padlock icon... none! Triumphantly heads into thread to register attendance before the inevitable lock*
> 
> On behalf of Ateyaa's PR and Management teams, I would like to thank you all for a couple hundred more hits on our channel today. Thank you for this gift that will keep giving-- for years to come lurkers and members will see this thread, click the link, and send us more money in the bank.
> 
> ...



You made a good and fair point.  The more we talk about her, the more she laughs all the way to the bank. I ain't mad at that at all.


----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Yeah! I wanna know where people get them!!


 
threadbombing.com


----------



## PrincesscurlyQ<3 (Jan 10, 2011)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Girl, don't let these people run you away. Say what you wanna say.





Well I actually need to get my day started. Lolll.


----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)

boingboing said:


> Lol well hot damn!! PCQ you a lil pistol aint ya! lol You take shots and fire back!  For you to be kinda new 'round here you blending in like a #2 Yaki track on a freshly permed head!


----------



## MayaB12 (Jan 10, 2011)

PrincesscurlyQ<3 said:


> I have no reason to play dumb or act a way im not, why?  To back out of a hair board riot? Its not that serious. So really I don't care if you believe me or not. & who the heck are the supremes? Im prolly young enough to be your daughter the way your talking, maybe even my grandmother . ain't diana like 60 somethin? Smh



Now, now don't flatter yourself young'un I'm nobody's grandma, I'm only 32. That was just a way of illustrating how long the debate has been going on for . Why are you being so cantankerous anyway?


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 10, 2011)

Serenity_Peace said:


> This is where I'm at right here...
> 
> For those who respond that it's her hair and she can do what she wants, of course it's her hair and she can do what she wants. I don't think anyone here is denying those facts or suggesting that she can't do what she wants to _her_ hair.
> 
> She does, however, have a huge following, and this isn't the first time that others have followed tips that she provided (e.g., the Aphogee regimen). Therefore, I think she has a great deal of influence on the movement. And while I can appreciate that she always states that "this is what *I* do," I believe that her influence is still there and there are many who will follow what she does.



Yea but at the same time there are a number of other "gurus" on YT who do a ton of stuff to their hair that also doesn't work for everyone:

- Protective Styling - Some people have said PS break their hair and many can retain length without PSing
- Heat "Training" - Some get breakage
- Wigs - Breakage, jacked up edges
- Not using xyz ingredient when it works for some
- Praising/depending on xyz ingredient when others have bad reactions
- Using vitamins other people have issues with
- NEVER using heat when some are perfectly fine with some heat

Point blank, I just think there should be no "gurus" out there. These women have only been in their head of hair for the most part. Look at the videos b/c you like someone's personality or you think their hair is pretty. Or for insight, not gospel. That mess is weird anyway.


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Jan 10, 2011)

I think ateyaa has pretty hair, funny how someone came in here and posted a pic of their hair straight (to make a point of ateyaa's horrible hair practices) but the pic showed jacked up ends. The pic didnt look no where near as full as the chick in the video. 

#jussayin
#beforeyoupostapictocomparemakesureitsfly


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 10, 2011)

NaturalDetroit said:


> I think ateyaa has pretty hair, funny how someone came in here and posted a pic of there hair straight (to make a point if ateyaas horrible hair practices) but the pic showed jacked up ends. The pic didnt look no where near as full as the chick in the video.
> 
> #jussayin
> #beforeyoupostapictocomparemakesureitsfly



Well gottdayum.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 10, 2011)

NaturalDetroit said:


> I think ateyaa has pretty hair, funny how someone came in here and posted a pic of there hair straight (to make a point if ateyaas horrible hair practices) but the pic showed jacked up ends. The pic didnt look no where near as full as the chick in the video.
> 
> #jussayin
> #beforeyoupostapictocomparemakesureitsfly



Good googly moggly!
:gunner7:


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Jan 10, 2011)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> Well gottdayum.


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Jan 10, 2011)

NaturalDetroit said:


> I think ateyaa has pretty hair, funny how someone came in here and posted a pic of there hair straight (to make a point if ateyaas horrible hair practices) but the pic showed jacked up ends. The pic didnt look no where near as full as the chick in the video.
> 
> #jussayin
> #beforeyoupostapictocomparemakesureitsfly


 
*reaches down in my purse for my peppa' spray and brass knuckles*

We might need these...cause I ain't gon' let nobody jump on you ND! 

*throws up Detroit Gang Hair Signs*


----------



## GraceV (Jan 10, 2011)

NaturalDetroit said:


> I think ateyaa has pretty hair, funny how someone came in here and posted a pic of there hair straight (to make a point if ateyaas horrible hair practices) but the pic showed jacked up ends. The pic didnt look no where near as full as the chick in the video.
> 
> #jussayin
> #beforeyoupostapictocomparemakesureitsfly


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye (Jan 10, 2011)

NaturalDetroit said:


> I think ateyaa has pretty hair, funny how someone came in here and posted a pic of there hair straight (to make a point if ateyaas horrible hair practices) but the pic showed jacked up ends. The pic didnt look no where near as full as the chick in the video.
> 
> #jussayin
> #beforeyoupostapictocomparemakesureitsfly


 




I specifically told yall to "be bless"! I would say it again, but I think it's too late

Oh lawd!


----------



## wannabelong (Jan 10, 2011)

Dang.  Things just got real up in here.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 10, 2011)

Goldenprincess said:


> I specifically told yall to "be bless"! I would say it again, but I think it's too late
> 
> Oh lawd!


We need rosaries, holy water, a few crosses and some Hail Marys for this thread!


----------



## Kiki0130 (Jan 10, 2011)

Well, well, well, after all the lurkin' I've done and even after I finally coughed
up the membership fee...

Here it is...

An Ateyaa Thread!

And, yes, this is the very first one I've seen in action.  Yay? lol


----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## MsBoinglicious (Jan 10, 2011)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> We need rosaries, holy water, a few crosses and some Hail Marys for this thread!


----------



## NaturalBoss (Jan 10, 2011)

NaturalDetroit said:


> I think ateyaa has pretty hair, funny how someone came in here and posted a pic of their hair straight (to make a point of ateyaa's horrible hair practices) but the pic showed jacked up ends. The pic didnt look no where near as full as the chick in the video.
> 
> #jussayin
> #beforeyoupostapictocomparemakesureitsfly


 
One of the best replies I've ever read.


----------



## ctosha (Jan 10, 2011)

ctosha said:


> I give this thread one more day til it gets shut down.


Forget one more day I give it end of day today.....


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye (Jan 10, 2011)

I had to go back and reread just to make sure shots was fired the way I thought that shots was fired. Yep. They was.


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 10, 2011)

This whole thread is eeeerythang! It just got real up in heyah!



 GIFSoup


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Jan 10, 2011)

Goldenprincess said:


> I had to go back and reread just to make sure shots was fired the way I thought that shots was fired. Yep. They was.


 
No huney! Shots were *NOT fired*! 
She throwing hand grenades up in this ****!


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you, ladies, for making me resent my first day of class a whole lot less!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)

And you call yourself a christian woman. 






NaturalDetroit said:


> I think ateyaa has pretty hair, funny how someone came in here and posted a pic of their hair straight (to make a point of ateyaa's horrible hair practices) but the pic showed jacked up ends. The pic didnt look no where near as full as the chick in the video.
> 
> #jussayin
> #beforeyoupostapictocomparemakesureitsfly


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 10, 2011)

NaturalDetroit said:


> I think ateyaa has pretty hair, funny how someone came in here and posted a pic of their hair straight (to make a point of ateyaa's horrible hair practices) but the pic showed jacked up ends. The pic didnt look no where near as full as the chick in the video.
> 
> #jussayin
> #beforeyoupostapictocomparemakesureitsfly


----------



## DRJones (Jan 10, 2011)

NaturalDetroit said:


> I think ateyaa has pretty hair, funny how someone came in here and posted a pic of their hair straight (to make a point of ateyaa's horrible hair practices) but the pic showed jacked up ends. The pic didnt look no where near as full as the chick in the video.
> 
> #jussayin
> #beforeyoupostapictocomparemakesureitsfly


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 10, 2011)

NaturalDetroit said:


> I think ateyaa has pretty hair, funny how someone came in here and posted a pic of their hair straight (to make a point of ateyaa's horrible hair practices) but the pic showed jacked up ends. The pic didnt look no where near as full as the chick in the video.
> 
> #jussayin
> #beforeyoupostapictocomparemakesureitsfly




 GIFSoup


----------



## *CherryPie* (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't think it should get her told off. Some of y'all need better self control if all someone has to do is say somebody has a good grade of hair for you to want to "tell them off".erplexed



EllePixie said:


> Boingboing officially has me over here DYING. You can't get on this board and not know that saying "good grade of hair" is finna get you told off. LOL!
> 
> I also want to know how her hair is "good." If you mean that it can take a lickin', yea, I'll give you that. But I also don't know how you get the swang from that...


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 10, 2011)

I swear......ya'll  mess....a true MESS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LushLox (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh boy.... it's fiyah in here!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)

Now that statement is gonna get this the lockdown!


----------



## MixedBerry (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Jan 10, 2011)

LOL, you ladies are funny! Boing your a mess LOL! I'm not trying to start no mess, just making a point. Thats like you coming and talking about somebody's Jordans and you wearing Filas, used Filas. smh. 

LOL maybe that isnt the best comparison. LHCF is rubbing off on me. I should have never renewed my 6.50. Anyway, I'm out of here, ya'll aint gon pass me the vaseline next lol


----------



## Kneechay (Jan 10, 2011)

Lol, why do people keep insisting this thread is going to be locked? I think whenever we do that, it becomes a self fulfilling prophecy and I don't even think this thread is that bad to warrant a lock. I think this thread is a good discussion regarding prerogative & mass influence and it can be salvaged if we want it to be...

All of my time on this board, I've seen Ateyaa threads get locked up and poofed up and every single time, I SMH because I don't know how as women who know how to generally take care of our hair, we have some issue with this woman whose practices are questionable. I liken her to that friend or family member that we look at their hair practices crazy.

--I also want to make something extremely clear--just because you dont take issue with her and say 'it works for her' or don't join the anti-Ateyaa brigade, doesn't automatically equate to being a 'stan' or agreeing with her hair practices. 

Furthermore, the same argument against those who aren't bothered by her should leave these threads, could be equally applied to the opposite group, as in, if you don't like her methods so much, stop watching her. Clicking on her video, makes her money, funding and furthering her 'bad hair care' efforts. 

Let me keep it all the way real, the reason some of us are saying "It's what works for her" is because, shi* it is! lol. For instance, I totally am against the BKT, I feel it's a shady treatment, esp. with all the fumes and the news saying how dangerous it could be but ladies on this board do it all the time and post pics of the procedure and results. Lots of members see it and are influenced, and some have done it and regretted it/had damage. Who am I to take issue with what you think makes YOUR hair look nice, esp. when it's not infringing upon me?

So in essence, because someone says "It's her hair", doesn't mean we agree with it, y'all know good and well I dont, but think about it, yall, all these years of griping about homegirl, folks posting on her YT page, she is STILL doing what she wants. Yeah it kinda blows that she has a large following, but none of us can do anything about it. *A lot of times, I feel because we're so into hair, we tend to inadvertently take other people's hair care practices personally. We project our hair standards on others and get frustrated when it's ignored. * We all have practices that get side-eyed. I'm sure there's several people on this board that a thread could be started against what they do.

Sometimes, I just feel the line is blurred regarding feelings about this woman. I wonder if people REALLY care about her practices because they truly want better for her or just take pleasure in clowning her.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 10, 2011)

Pookaloo:
 Wth is goin on with Florida in that one?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)

NaturalDetroit said:


> LOL, you ladies are funny! Boing your a mess LOL! I'm not trying to start no mess, just making a point. Thats like you coming and talking about somebody's Jordans and you wearing Filas, used Filas. smh.
> 
> LOL maybe that isnt the best comparison. LHCF is rubbing off on me. I should have never renewed my 6.50. Anyway, I'm out of here, ya'll aint gon pass me the vaseline next lol




Need to borrow another six fiddy?






Lemme see what I got.


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 10, 2011)

NaturalDetroit said:


> LOL, you ladies are funny! Boing your a mess LOL! I'm not trying to start no mess, just making a point. *Thats like you coming and talking about somebody's Jordans and you wearing Filas, used Filas.* smh.
> 
> LOL maybe that isnt the best comparison. LHCF is rubbing off on me. I should have never renewed my 6.50. Anyway, I'm out of here, ya'll aint gon pass me the vaseline next lol



EVERYTHANG!


----------



## *CherryPie* (Jan 10, 2011)

When did saying "pretty hair" become offensive?



bride91501 said:


> Well, I appreciate you taking the time to respond to the question. And I don't think others who responded negatively are behaving like "headless chickens"....I think they were responding to a culturally offensive term; one that they would expect that someone who is a member of this forum would know was offensive.
> 
> Terms like "good grade [of hair]", "good hair" and "pretty hair" are offensive because they have been historically used as a way to further divide people of color, particularly women of color. For example, your "grade" of hair- 4a/b (taken from your siggy), would historically be considered "bad" because it is coarser and less silky (and further from the European standard of beauty) than someone with type 2 or 3 hair. I'm sure you know that ALL hair is "good" and "pretty", no matter the texture, as long as it is properly cared for.
> 
> Thanks again. And oh, not to get all "big sister" on you, but maybe an apology/acknowledgement/ETA is in order?


----------



## choctaw (Jan 10, 2011)

boingboing said:


> *reaches down in my purse for my *peppa' spray and brass knuckles**
> 
> We might need these...cause I ain't gon' let nobody jump on you ND!
> 
> *throws up Detroit Gang Hair Signs*



don't forget the vaseline!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 10, 2011)

Speaking of raggidy ends... I wonder what Kimmay's straight hair is gonna look like?


----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)

Nichi said:


> Lol, why do people keep insisting this thread is going to be locked? I think whenever we do that, it becomes a self fulfilling prophecy and I don't even think this thread is that bad to warrant a lock. I think this thread is a good discussion regarding prerogative & mass influence and it can be salvaged if we want it to be...
> 
> All of my time on this board, I've seen Ateyaa threads get locked up and poofed up and every single time, I SMH because I don't know how as women who know how to generally take care of our hair, we have some issue with this woman whose practices are questionable. I liken her that friend or family member that we look at their hair practices crazy.
> 
> ...










You know I love you Nichi!


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye (Jan 10, 2011)

Uh...I'm gon' need you to catch up, baby. Join us


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 10, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> Speaking of raggidy ends... I wonder what Kimmay's straight hair is gonna look like?



In any event, I got my bags of popcorn ready!!!!


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye (Jan 10, 2011)

Poopiedo said:


>


 
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! I'm tryin not to LOL at work, but this right here DID IT! 
I am LMAO.


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 10, 2011)

Nichi said:


> Lol, why do people keep insisting this thread is going to be locked? I think whenever we do that, it becomes a self fulfilling prophecy and I don't even think this thread is that bad to warrant a lock. *I think this thread is a good discussion regarding prerogative & mass influence* and it can be salvaged if we want it to be...
> 
> All of my time on this board, I've seen Ateyaa threads get locked up and poofed up and every single time, I SMH because I don't know how as women who know how to generally take care of our hair, we have some issue with this woman whose practices are questionable. I liken her that friend or family member that we look at their hair practices crazy.
> 
> ...


 
What a reasonable, balanced response. Thanks, Nichi. 

_*riding the train back to Lurk-ville*_


----------



## LushLox (Jan 10, 2011)

Great post indeed Nichi. Thank goodness for common sense.


----------



## nappystorm (Jan 10, 2011)

I made it in!!!


----------



## Kneechay (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh... see.. I was taking my time to write my comment, I spoke too soon. Just up and nullified my first paragraph. 

I have nothing else to add but


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm going back to ET.....But I'm watching.


----------



## GraceV (Jan 10, 2011)

@ Nichi, I see you're trying to save this thread. This one's a lost cause. No hope for it. It's going to have even less hope when 'the one who was called out' reads _that_ post.


----------



## MizzBrown (Jan 10, 2011)

This is just TOO much!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)

MizzBrown said:


> This is just TOO much!



I really hate you!


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 10, 2011)

*CherryPie* said:


> When did saying "pretty hair" become offensive?


 
I didn't mean it the way "we" normally use it, like "Girl, your hair is so pretty!" lol.  

I meant it like, "Girl I'm tryna get me a white guy so I can have babies with that pretty hair."

I felt silly even typing that.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 10, 2011)

MizzBrown said:


> This is just TOO much!


*faints due to weakness from laughter*


----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 10, 2011)

In before the lock....!!!!


----------



## kandake (Jan 10, 2011)

Mizzbrown... WHY!  I almost choked on my lunch.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 10, 2011)

Nichi said:


> Oh... see.. I was taking my time to write my comment, I spoke too soon. Just up and nullified my first paragraph.
> 
> I have nothing else to add but


Cant. Take. It.


----------



## GraceV (Jan 10, 2011)

MizzBrown said:


> This is just TOO much!


Did I just *SEE* what I just* SAW*? *WHY *is she dressed like that on a public video???


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye (Jan 10, 2011)

GraceV said:


> @ Nichi, I see you're trying to save this thread. This one's a lost cause. No hope for it. It's going to have even less hope when 'the one who was called out' reads _that_ post.


 
Uh...does anybody have her pager #?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)

Goldenprincess said:


> Uh...does anybody have her pager #?




Pager? This ain't 1993!


----------



## *CherryPie* (Jan 10, 2011)

Girl, if you start apologising for stupid mess like this, you are gonna be apologising for EVERYTHING you say.....because folks around these parts loves finding fault in everything.  



PrincesscurlyQ<3 said:


> Im just gonna silence now. Apologies to the ones I truely offended . I was misunderstood. Good day ladies!


----------



## Kneechay (Jan 10, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> You know I love you Nichi!



Girl, I know, i know  after I wrote it, I was like "damn, nicca, you wrote a lot!" I didn't realize until after. 




GraceV said:


> @ Nichi, I see you're trying to save this thread. This one's a lost cause. No hope for it. It's going to have even less hope when 'the one who was called out' reads _that_ post.




i really was trying...I'm now on the same steez as a previous poster, "be bless" 







MizzBrown said:


> This is just TOO much!



*collapses* where did you get this mess and WHY!?!?


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye (Jan 10, 2011)

Girl! Catch up! Join us 

ETA: lol


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 10, 2011)

:





Poopiedo said:


>



:rofl


----------



## GraceV (Jan 10, 2011)

Goldenprincess said:


> Uh...does anybody have her pager #?


Girl you know you're wrong! Why did I keep asking myself: WHERE is the 'mention' function when you need it. This thread is making me bad


----------



## Pompous Blue (Jan 10, 2011)

GraceV said:


> Did I just *SEE* what I just* SAW*? *WHY *is she dressed like that on a public video???


Where were you when that thread was going hot and heavy???!!!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)

I need a response! Lemme call this chick up


----------



## GraceV (Jan 10, 2011)

Pompous Blue said:


> Where were you when that thread was going hot and heavy???!!!


 There was a thread? Any links? I'm all kinds of wrong today. This thread is already going to blazes, adding a "lank" shouldn't derail it.


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Pompous Blue (Jan 10, 2011)

GraceV said:


> There was a thread? Any links? I'm all kinds of wrong today. This thread is already going to blazes, adding a "lank" shouldn't derail it.


Here ya go! LOL...

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...037-youtube-ladies-please-put-some-pants.html


----------



## MixedBerry (Jan 10, 2011)

<_runs back through thread to look at right click save on said pictures_>


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 10, 2011)

GraceV said:


> @ Nichi, I see you're trying to save this thread. This one's a lost cause. No hope for it. It's going to have even less hope when 'the one who was called out' reads _that_ post.




FO REAL! 

I'm ready tho! This gonna be a good one.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)

MixedBerry said:


> <_runs back through thread to look at right click save on said pictures_>



No need. There's a whole thread dedicated to it.  I think her hair looks fine IMO.


----------



## Kneechay (Jan 10, 2011)

Judging from the responses in this thread, I can tell some of y'all wanted to thank that post, admit....ADMIT!! All those invisible 'thanks'....


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)

Nichi said:


> Judging from the responses in this thread, I can tell some of y'all wanted to thank that post, admit....ADMIT!! All those invisible 'thanks'....




Not me! *runs outta thread*


----------



## Shananyganz (Jan 10, 2011)

Nichi said:


> Judging from the responses in this thread, *I can tell some of y'all wanted to thank that post*, admit....ADMIT!! All those invisible 'thanks'....


 
I tried to just lurk..but PUAHAHAHAHA. 

I was thinking the same @ the bolded.

~S~


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 10, 2011)

I am now convinced that the Thread Gods let certain threads run longer than others b/c they be  too.


----------



## nappystorm (Jan 10, 2011)

Nichi said:


> Judging from the responses in this thread, I can tell some of y'all wanted to thank that post, admit....ADMIT!! All those invisible 'thanks'....


I'm not an Ateyaaa stan, but I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 10, 2011)

What was the original point of this thread again??


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jan 10, 2011)

it hurt me to watch!


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye (Jan 10, 2011)

Nichi said:


> Judging from the responses in this thread, I can tell some of y'all wanted to thank that post, admit....ADMIT!! All those invisible 'thanks'....


 
Oh, I see you. You tryin to get a broad caught up, ha?

I'm not fallin for it!
:littleang


----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> What was the original point of this thread again??


 
I dont know but I've sure had fun laughing.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 10, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> What was the original point of this thread again??




To cause controversy, DUH! Like the OP really didn't know what was gonna happen.


----------



## MixedBerry (Jan 10, 2011)

Ive been following for about 20 miles now but _what post do people secretly want to thank_?


----------



## nappystorm (Jan 10, 2011)

ATLcutey20 said:


>


Awww!!!! Look at the kitty 


Miryoku said:


> To cause controversy, DUH! Like the OP really didn't know what was gonna happen.


I'm not buying that innocent act either. I am thankful for this thread though


----------



## Kneechay (Jan 10, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> What was the original point of this thread again??



the usual, Light Skin vs Dark Skin, duhhhh!!


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 10, 2011)

Nichi said:


> the usual, Light Skin vs Dark Skin, duhhhh!!



Tell me that ant real. Please. Please tell me its fake.

Claudhabmusah!!!!


----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow...and it's the most anticipated party of the year.


----------



## ms-gg (Jan 10, 2011)

I left and there was like 5 pages...good googly moogly ya'll don't play 'round chea...


----------



## Kneechay (Jan 10, 2011)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> Tell me that ant real. Please. Please tell me its fake.
> 
> Claudhabmusah!!!!



i wish i could lie to you right now...

I'm still trying to figure out who's the 'light' one. SMH


----------



## LushLox (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow, just wow


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 10, 2011)

*ATEEEEEEEEYA GATE!!!!!  2011*

is the girl on the right considered dark skin???


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 10, 2011)

Nichi said:


> the usual, Light Skin vs Dark Skin, duhhhh!!


 
Wait a minute....those aren't Naija flag colors in the background are they? I'm seeing things right?? Now my countrymen are also falling victim to this foolishness?!?!?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 10, 2011)

*ATEEEEEEEEYA GATE!!!  2011*



Nichi said:


> the usual, Light Skin vs Dark Skin, duhhhh!!


 

I'm actually pretty excited! Can someone give me directions???


ETA: wait... get's my paper bag to see what side of the fence I'm on


----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)

hEALThYHAIRdoNTcARE said:


> I'm actually pretty excited! Can someone give me directions???


 



They don't tell us what time it starts though. Can't be late. I gotta put on my good grade of hair and get it poppin.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 10, 2011)

*ATEEEEEEEEYA GATE!!!  2011*



bride91501 said:


> Wait a minute....those aren't Naija flag colors in the background are they? I'm seeing things right?? Now my countrymen are also falling victim to this foolishnss?!?!?


 
girl my friends from Nigeria and Senegal have wars over who's the "*blackest*" all the time 
i have pics of them in off topic


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 10, 2011)

*ATEEEEEEEEYA GATE!!!  2011*



Poopiedo said:


> They don't tell us what time it starts though. Can't be late. I gotta put on my good grade of hair and get it poppin.


 
just make sure you lay down yo' baby hairs... cuz ain't goyyt time for niccs to be clowin us

YouTube - Tutorial on "baby Hair"yes BABY HAIR(How To)


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 10, 2011)

Heres another one for those of you who live in NY and want to attend.


----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)

hEALThYHAIRdoNTcARE said:


> just make sure you lay down yo' baby hairs... cuz ain't goyyt time for niccs to be clowin us
> 
> YouTube - Tutorial on "baby Hair"yes BABY HAIR(How To)


 
Imma flat iron mine then finish it up with a toothbrush and some Ecostyler Clear.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 10, 2011)

*ATEEEEEEEEYA GATE!!!  2011*



Poopiedo said:


> Imma flat iron mine then finish it up with a toothbrush and some Ecostyler Clear.


guurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrl that ecostyler gel might flake on yo u while you doin the dougie eeerrr sum, u betta get that Jam


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 10, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Yea but at the same time there are a number of other "gurus" on YT who do a ton of stuff to their hair that also doesn't work for everyone:
> 
> - Protective Styling - Some people have said PS break their hair and many can retain length without PSing
> - Heat "Training" - Some get breakage
> ...



Girl, I know! There have been countless number of times where I've just been floored! FLOORED!!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 10, 2011)

hEALThYHAIRdoNTcARE said:


> just make sure you lay down yo' baby hairs... cuz ain't goyyt time for niccs to be clowin us
> 
> YouTube - Tutorial on "baby Hair"yes BABY HAIR(How To)



HE DOING IT WRONG! Ya'll all know you dont have the gud hurr unless you gel your baby hairs to your cheek.

YouTube - PART 2 (REQUESTED LOOk-UP/DOWN AND BABY HAIR HAIR DO!! ENJOY MIJAS


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 10, 2011)

hEALThYHAIRdoNTcARE said:


> girl my friends from Nigeria and Senegal have wars over who's the "*blackest*" all the time
> i have pics of them in off topic


 
Who's the "blackest"??   Lord...this is what I get for taking a break from all the DC Nigerian parties for a while.  Missing all types of foolishness.

_*runs over to OT to search Lab's old posts.....*_


----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)

hEALThYHAIRdoNTcARE said:


> guurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrl that ecostyler gel might flake on yo u while you doin the dougie eeerrr sum, u betta get that Jam


 

See that's why you my girl.  You look out for me and stuh.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 10, 2011)

Poopiedo said:


>



This is my favorite!! 

Ya'll are so stupid!!


----------



## Kneechay (Jan 10, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> Wait a minute....those aren't Naija flag colors in the background are they? I'm seeing things right?? Now my countrymen are also falling victim to this foolishness?!?!?



girl, naw. That's a club scene background, i can see how it looks like the flag though.




Miryoku said:


> Heres another one for those of you who live in NY and want to attend.



thats angel lola luv, is that photoshopped? Because ain't she light skinned?

#fail


Sorry for derailing this thread, whoooo it got a little hot in here.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 10, 2011)

Its wound down now so the Thread Gods will swoop down from their thrones in Thread Heaven and take this one up in the Rapture.


----------



## ashleymichelle1 (Jan 10, 2011)

Nichi said:


> the usual, Light Skin vs Dark Skin, duhhhh!!


 

OMG! I live in columbus...PLEASE tell me this **** is not real !!!


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 10, 2011)

*coooooldblooded*


----------



## cocosweet (Jan 10, 2011)

I was here....


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 10, 2011)

*ATEEEEEEEEYA GATE!!!  2011*



bride91501 said:


> Who's the "blackest"??  Lord...this is what I get for taking a break from all the DC Nigerian parties for a while. Missing all types of foolishness.
> 
> _*runs over to OT to search Lab's old posts.....*_


 
girl their in that dating thread... love connection

I think all four are there...not sure


my close (female) friend told me to marry a light skin man... in fact her entire shop (she owns) keeps telling me "light skin men are better", I need a light skin man...but Miriam is from Sierra Leone


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 10, 2011)

*ATEEEYA GATE!!!  2011*



Miryoku said:


> HE DOING IT WRONG! Ya'll all know you dont have the gud hurr unless you gel your baby hairs to your cheek.
> 
> YouTube - PART 2 (REQUESTED LOOk-UP/DOWN AND BABY HAIR HAIR DO!! ENJOY MIJAS


 


please slap this biiiiiiiiiish


----------



## MayaB12 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: ATEEEEEEEEYA GATE!!!  2011*



hEALThYHAIRdoNTcARE said:


> girl their in that dating thread... love connection
> 
> I think all four are there...not sure
> 
> ...



I hope this Miriam isn't the same one telling people eating Fufu everyday will give you a tiny waist and a big booty.  Talk about setting people up...


----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: ATEEEYA GATE!!!  2011*



hEALThYHAIRdoNTcARE said:


> please slap this biiiiiiiiiish


 

Her eye makeup looks like Herman Munster's little boy......Eddie.


And why are there several videos dedicated to baby hair though?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: ATEEEEEEEEYA GATE!!!  2011*



MayaB12 said:


> I hope this Miriam isn't the same one telling people eating Fufu everyday will give you a tiny waist and a big booty.  Talk about setting people up...


big booty? hmmmmmmm where that thread at?


----------



## MayaB12 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: ATEEEEEEEEYA GATE!!!  2011*



hEALThYHAIRdoNTcARE said:


> big booty? hmmmmmmm where that thread at?



lol

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/health-fitness/511765-anybody-eat-fufu.html#post12330347


----------



## guyanesesista (Jan 10, 2011)

Dang I left this thread with 2 1/2 pages thinking it would just die or something. It hasn't even been 24hrs yet. Now I have to catch up before it goes poof. 

Plus I'm posting for historical reasons.


----------



## My Friend (Jan 10, 2011)

Is this a free post now?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 10, 2011)

i was so here!


----------



## cupcakes (Jan 10, 2011)

Im mad I missed this one. lightskin girls and libras get in free! Im not lightskin but Im a libra. It would have been so fun


----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)

My Friend said:


> Is this a free post now?


 

Probably. This thread has died down for now. It was fun.

It may get poppin again when whoever it was with the jacked ends come in and read about posting jacked up ends pics.

I ain't calling her ends jacked, I'm just saying cause I don't know who they were talking about.

So....if a person comes back in mad as hell about their jacktified ends, then I'll know who it is and then I'll go searching.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 10, 2011)

*Ateeeeeeya GATE !!!! 2011*



Poopiedo said:


> Probably. This thread has died down for now. It was fun.
> 
> It may get poppin again when whoever it was with the jacked ends come in and read about posting jacked up ends pics.
> 
> ...


  
ooohhh geeeez, you've got every checkin there ends


----------



## SleekyHair (Jan 10, 2011)

Poopiedo said:


> Probably. This thread has died down for now. It was fun.
> 
> It may get poppin again when whoever it was with the jacked ends come in and read about posting jacked up ends pics.
> 
> ...



Only one person posted pics of their hair in this thread.  It should be obvious...


----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)

SleekyHair said:


> Only one person posted pics of their hair in this thread. It should be obvious...


 

I wasn't checking for the person when it was announced so it wasn't obvious 

But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MixedBerry (Jan 10, 2011)

Um those pics have been removed by the poster, FYI.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 10, 2011)

The picture is gone. 

But it was quoted in post 91.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 10, 2011)

Check out divorce court now!!!!  dude say he light skin... she doesn't like black people


he said it's not dark & ugly ......it's black & ugly (to his darker wife)

dude say he's got good hair


----------



## NaturalBoss (Jan 10, 2011)

No, actually they are still there in a quote from somebody else....I just found them (unless I'm looking at someone else w/ jacked up ends)


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 10, 2011)

My feelings would be so hurt, ya'll I aint even gonna front.


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye (Jan 10, 2011)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> My feelings would be so hurt, ya'll I aint even gonna front.


 

mine too, and her comment about Ateeya wasn't really even mean like mine was


----------



## NaturalBoss (Jan 10, 2011)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> My feelings would be so hurt, ya'll I aint even gonna front.


 
My ends are a little jacked up right now, but I recognize that, and that's why I don't have any pictures posted showing them....nor do I talk about other peoples.


----------



## NaturalBoss (Jan 10, 2011)

Goldenprincess said:


> mine too, and her comment about Ateeya wasn't really even mean like mine was


 

True, her comment wasn't mean.....I'm gonna leave this alone.


----------



## MizzBrown (Jan 10, 2011)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> My feelings would be so hurt, ya'll I aint even gonna front.


 
Nah, the poster had a point. Dont write a dissertation about someone else's hair, knowing how we go about haircare and then not be up to par yourself.

This is a good reason why many choose not to post hair pics. We WILL scrutinize. Its a hair board.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 10, 2011)

MizzBrown said:


> Nah, the poster had a point. Dont write a dissertation about someone else's hair, knowing how we go about haircare and then not be up to par yourself.
> 
> This is a good reason why many choose not to post hair pics. We WILL scrutinize. Its a hair board.



I know you have to be on it when you post up in here, but maybe she thought she WAS on it. Then for that comment to come I KNOW that had to hurt.


----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll leave it alone.  It's all in fun here but I'm not trying to hurt anyone's feelings.


----------



## stelladata (Jan 10, 2011)

I saw this thread earlier in the day and ignored it because I hoped it will go away, just yesterday we had a thread up here about bashing _gurus_ (_my bad, *youtubers*_) and then today this. Well I'm not even gonna be an








and just leave.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 10, 2011)

^^^^OMG Your hair is AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## stelladata (Jan 10, 2011)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> ^^^^OMG Your hair is AWESOME!!!!!




Thank you! <3


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 10, 2011)

*CherryPie* said:


> I hope you mean from tip to root.



I was joking. Didn't you notice the sarcastic rolled eyes.  ... I do like Ateya, but her combing brought me back the painful memories of how my mom used to comb my hair when I was younger.


----------



## iri9109 (Jan 10, 2011)

BlackDiamond1 said:


> No, actually they are still there in a quote from somebody else....*I just found them (unless I'm looking at someone else w/ jacked up ends) *



nono:


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh and yeah I did laugh tho.  It was funny but dayum I felt bad once I put myself in her position.


----------



## ceebee3 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yall messed up the Tee Tee thread, it's not fun anymore.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 10, 2011)

*Wow! A bunch of cowardly chicks, as usual.  * 

I get home from work to an email saying I have PM from LHCF only to be told people are talking about me in the Ateyaa thread.  Well, for those who care to know, there is nothing JACKED UP about my ends.  

I love that so many of you hide behind your computer screens and talk ish....but you will not post your own photos.  I have over 100 fokti albums about my hair journey if anyone cares to check and that is in addition to my youtube page.

If any of you have a problem with me, I am easy to find.  I have been very clear for years on this board that I am in NYC, Brooklyn to be exact.  If anyone wants to come and personally inspect my HEALTHY ENDS, I have been here and will be here.

For those of you who choose to be uninformed (or maybe some of you just do not comprehend English well), uneven does not equal "jacked up" and/or damaged and/or split ends.  

Because I choose to let my hair grow and not keep a blunt cut (since I rarely wear straight hair) does not mean my ends are in any shape or form jacked up.

My photos were removed from the initial post since my point was made without the addition of photos, and as some of you clearly saw (again, making the assumption that you can read & comprehend the English language), other members agree that straightening is about technique, not the amount of heat one uses.

Thank you for those who told me about this mess.  I do appreciate it.  But there is no need to feel sorry for me.  I can defend myself.

That is my last comment on this matter.
Carry on.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jan 10, 2011)

posting for historical purposes.


----------



## Mortons (Jan 10, 2011)

naturalmanenyc said:


> *Wow! A bunch of cowardly chicks, as usual.  *
> 
> I get home from work to an email saying I *have PM from LHCF only to be told people are talking about me* in the Ateyaa thread.  Well, for those who care to know, there is nothing JACKED UP about my ends.


People still do this? PM to tell on people. IDK what happened in here, but stuff always seems to get petty.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 10, 2011)

Mortons said:


> People still do this? PM to tell on people. IDK what happened in here, but stuff always seems to get petty.


I shole woulda appreciated a PM.


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 10, 2011)

Mortons said:


> People still do this? PM to tell on people. IDK what happened in here, but stuff always seems to get petty.



I'm sure someone went on YT and messaged Ateyaa as well....can't trust nobody! 

I too would have appreciated a PM though.


----------



## Kneechay (Jan 10, 2011)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> Oh and yeah I did laugh tho.  It was funny but dayum I felt bad once I put myself in her position.



You're right and I genuinely hope she's not hurt, although I think she's got thick skin and this will roll off her back. With a thread like this, it's made me remember something I thought of before my hiatus.

In this board full of women, when we share, we open ourselves up for criticism regardless of whether your intent to share is to help or just to explain better, SOMEONE will have a gripe. I know when I post photos, someone is behind their PC clowning me, but that's okay, because really, who cares? I am STILL going to do what I deem to be helpful/show detail. If I let the disparaging remarks of someone I don't know to stop me, it speaks to my low esteem. 

Several of us do things we THINK are the best way, but may possibly be damaging. Same thing with Ateyaa, I'm sure she's heard all the disses but she continues. She puts herself out there, whether some consider it helpful or not, whether some think it's whack or not, but one thing I've always thought is that she does it with positive intent, the goal to help, never malicious and I am sure when she realizes she's made mistakes in her methods, she will be quick to tell her subscribers what to do instead. That's why I can't even hate on homegirl.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hmph. I'm shocked.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 10, 2011)

Nichi said:


> You're right and I genuinely hope she's not hurt, although I think she's got thick skin and this will roll off her back. With a thread like this, it's made me remember something I thought of before my hiatus.
> 
> In this board full of women, when we share, we open ourselves up for criticism regardless of whether your intent to share is to help or just to explain better, SOMEONE will have a gripe. I know when I post photos, someone is behind their PC clowning me, but that's okay, because really, who cares? I am STILL going to do what I deem to be helpful/show detail. If I let the disparaging remarks of someone I don't know to stop me, it speaks to my low esteem.
> 
> Several of us do things we THINK are the best way, but may possibly be damaging. Same thing with Ateyaa, I'm sure she's heard all the disses but she continues. She puts herself out there, whether some consider it helpful or not, whether some think it's whack or not, but one thing I've always thought is that she does it with positive intent, the goal to help, never malicious and I am sure when she realizes she's made mistakes in her methods, she will be quick to tell her subscribers what to do instead. That's why I can't even hate on homegirl.



Word! To each and EVERY sentence!


----------



## Mortons (Jan 10, 2011)

I guess I just dont care enough, maybe its me. Even if someone said something about my edges, ends, etc, I'd just shrug and KIM.  I think thats why Ateeya and her clan pay us little attention. Smart


----------



## Qualitee (Jan 10, 2011)

I like Ateya. Ateya's hair look nice and her practices work for her. Yeah it isnt long but all becuase your hair is long doesn't mean it looks good.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 10, 2011)

Mortons said:


> I guess I just dont care enough, maybe its me. Even if someone said something about my edges, ends, etc, I'd just shrug and KIM.  I think thats why Ateeya and her clan pay us little attention. Smart


I get that, but for real, if 50-11 people on here was clowining you, you seriously wouldnt want a heads up?


----------



## Kneechay (Jan 10, 2011)

naturalmanenyc said:


> If any of you have a problem with me, I am easy to find.  I have been very clear for years on this board that I am in NYC, Brooklyn to be exact.  If anyone wants to come and personally inspect my HEALTHY ENDS, I have been here and will be here.



my nicca i ain't even gonna front, that was so gully.


----------



## Mortons (Jan 10, 2011)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> I get that, but for real, if 50-11 people on here was clowining you, you seriously wouldnt want a heads up?



I've had it happen, and I honestly didnt care. I dont know if I would rather have a PM than have someone stand up for me, but whatever. Like I said, its me, I'm just a different breed. My hair is the longest, healthiest, its ever been. I just wouldnt give a doodie.


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 10, 2011)

_my nicca i ain't even gonna front, that was so gully. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


^^Huh!! I thought the same thing when I read it. ALLLLL the way in, and I love it.


----------



## southernchocolate (Jan 10, 2011)

Note to Southernchocolate: You see the name Shima, keep it moving. You see the name Ateya, turn yo black arse around and run like hell!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 10, 2011)

Whoa...


----------



## Ms Lala (Jan 10, 2011)

naturalmanenyc said:


> *Wow! A bunch of cowardly chicks, as usual.  *
> 
> I get home from work to an email saying I have PM from LHCF only to be told people are talking about me in the Ateyaa thread.  Well, for those who care to know, there is nothing JACKED UP about my ends.
> 
> ...



Girl I came in here all ready to defend Ateyaa and saw your post.  I can't believe this.  The tone of this board has been so bad lately. Maybe I"ve been a member too long. I am totally w/u. Uneven ends do not mean they are unhealthy.  I do not straighten my ends out when I flat iron so they always look a little rougher and since I wear my hair curly most of the time I don't wear my ends blunt.  But let your hair growth speaks for it self.  I hope your feelings were not hurt, we are supposed to be here to encourage each other. I didn't even read what people wrote because I don't want to know.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh my, y'all are too crazy! Ateyaaa's cool and all, but I just find it funny how every little action she does causes some sort of ****storm in here . Haha, I'm out


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 10, 2011)

erplexed Its getting outta hand in here. bought time I backed up out this thread...


----------



## Aireen (Jan 10, 2011)

So after reading a few comments, I noticed people saying that they have a problem with the way Ateya says "thick" and how she can possibly be using the word to express feelings towards her natural hair in a derogatory way. Honestly, she probably didn't mean it in that way at all. I think people nitpick or put too much emphasis on her right down to what she says. All she probably meant was that she had 6 months of new growth that's she's proud of and because she has a lot of it, it'll be hard to comb through because she's simply not used to handling her natural hair let alone two different textures. To imply that she considers her hair undesirable is a little far-fetched... erplexed


----------



## nappystorm (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)

I think it must be written in the Ateeya handbook or something to nitpick every thing she does.  Her name stirs up such emotions for whatever reason and like a train wreck I watch.


----------



## NaturalBoss (Jan 10, 2011)

Aireen said:


> So after reading a few comments, I noticed people saying that they have a problem with the way Ateya says "thick" and how she can possibly be using the word to express feelings towards her natural hair in a derogatory way. Honestly, she probably didn't mean it in that way at all. I think people nitpick or put too much emphasis on her right down to what she says. All she probably meant was that she had 6 months of new growth that's she's proud of and because she has a lot of it, it'll be hard to work though because she's simply not used to handling her natural hair let alone two textures. To imply that she considers her hair undesirable is a little far-fetched... erplexed


 
Your ends are jacked! 
I'm joking.... I couldn't help but notice your siggy, your hair is beautiful!


----------



## PPGbubbles (Jan 10, 2011)

ppg was here! lol.... carry on....


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 10, 2011)

nappystorm said:


>



Now I want pancakes.... I blame you for the future of my waistline.


----------



## NappiShawti (Jan 10, 2011)

over 14,350 views on this thread...wonder how much $$$ lhcf put in ateyaaa pocket today...dats one lucky B!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 10, 2011)

nappystorm said:


>





davisbr88 said:


> Now I want pancakes.... I blame you for the future of my waistline.




If anything, this should make you NOT want to have pancakes. I two to glances at that gif and immediately thought, "ew!" sorry. erplexed


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 10, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> If anything, this should make you NOT want to have pancakes. I two to glances at that gif and immediately thought, "ew!" sorry. erplexed



Lmao. Maybe to you.... buuuuut being that I haven't eaten since 8:00 PM last night... that joint looks tasty.


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow, can't really read for long periods of time at work so catching up on the thread.  Just wow!  I guess its not just the newbies people go in on.  NaturalmaneNYC, you handled yourself well considering.  Personally, I would have kept my pictures up.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 10, 2011)

BlackDiamond1 said:


> Your ends are jacked!
> I'm joking.... I couldn't help but notice your siggy, your hair is beautiful!



Thank you for the compliment! My eyes went bug eyed for a sec like, "HUH?! WHERE?!" I laughed at the end though.


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Jan 10, 2011)

This is my last post in this thread because I'm not trying to e-fight. Let me state that I am not a Ateyaa stan and actually only found out about her because of lhcf and all the ateyaa gates. I wrote that post because I found it peculiar that all these people go hard on a female on youtube who, despite her methods of hair care, still manages to have a head full of beautiful hair and is making moves _because_ of her hair. Why does she bother so many people?

 So, I wrote a post that simply made an observation about a poster who put _herself _out there. 

NYC you love your hair and you have a particular way that you do your hair (no blunt ends and one pass, no prob) but why is this chick ateyaa cant have _her way _of doing_ her hair_? why is there a double standard? 

People emailed you saying that you were being dicussed, people were laughing about _my observation _(and most folks were just instigating) about a pic that_ you posted_, and you got offended. Hmmmmm, ateyaaa puts videos out, people made whole threads about her about videos she put out there, laughiong and instigating (sound familiar) isnt that the same thing? Why is it supposed to be a different standard for you?

Also, i respect your choice to do your hair your way, same as I do anybody but dont get mad when you post a pic that is subpar (imho) in comparison to the very person you talk about. And, as far as people being cowards for talking about your hair, I guess you can join the coward crowd because you did the same thing with that youtube chick. As i said you have your way and i respect  that and she has her way and I respect that. No hard feelings hopefully, I'm not here to make friends anyway (I realize there is no long line lol). I'm sorry about singling you out but you put the info out there. I feel the same way about all these ladies who go hard on other people as if their method of hair care is the golden ticket to wonka land.


 Now, _I'm_ done.


----------



## zenith (Jan 10, 2011)

NaturalDetroit said:


> This is my last post in this thread because I'm not trying to e-fight. Let me state that I am not a Ateyaa stan and actually only found out about her because of lhcf and all the ateyaa gates. I wrote that post because I found it peculiar that all these people go hard on a female on youtube who, despite her methods of hair care, still manages to have a head full of beautiful hair and is making moves _because_ of her hair. Why does she bother so many people?
> 
> So, I wrote a post that simply made an observation about a poster who put _herself _out there.
> 
> ...



Cause LHCF is all about double standard... you should know that by now.

You can't talk about people lengths or ends cause you are not being supportive... but you can trash ytubers till your heart is content.


----------



## Kneechay (Jan 10, 2011)

You know, I just thought of another thing. Remember when Ateyaa had her weave mishap? There was a thread now locked/poofed, in which she was discussed at length.

The thing is, a lot of folks would've not even posted that video, some would just keep it moving and never inform viewers about the setback so they wouldn't get the satisfaction of being happy at their misfortune. I think she was bold to upload it anyway, using her own personal example to show watchers about proper detangling. When I went natural, I had to do a near BC from improper detangling after braids. Gosh that hurt. 

It just makes me think how in everything she does that may be questionable to some, that video helped someone, i think a lot of people. She put herself out there for her viewers.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 10, 2011)

I agree with naturaldetroit on this one.


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 10, 2011)

I personally think the whole thread is inappropriate.  I think most know here that the way this person combed her hair is not a good hair practice.  I just started looking at hair videos and really trying to take care of my hair and she was one of the first videos I saw.  I just chose not to subscribe and find videos that were more helpful for me.  That being said, I don't even know what all the drama is about when this person's name is mentioned.  Is there some old forum history surrounding this person that I am not privvy to?  

As for there being a double standard, well in some ways I think it should be.  I paid to be on this forum to learn about hair, to be encouraged and to encourage others.  Ateeya is not on this forum, that I know of.  I don't expect to communicate with her here.  I do expect to interact with quite a few of you.  I think there should be some level of civility with each other above and beyond.  Is that how it works, make smart sarcastic remarks about each other in one thread and then encourage each other with our hair and life circumstances in another? I am just trying to figure out how it works here.  Maybe I am just too old for much drama


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 10, 2011)

Does Ateya sell stuff? I'm not talking about the money/endorsements she gets from Motions...I mean does she sell her own stuff? If not, I don't see why she should be treated differently than anyone else on the web, whether it be a hair board or YouTube.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 10, 2011)

Why in thee **** is this thread still even open?


----------



## chellero (Jan 10, 2011)

zenith said:


> Cause LHCF is all about double standard... you should know that by now.
> 
> You can't talk about people lengths or ends cause you are not being supportive... but you can trash ytubers till your heart is content.



I think that people treat youtubers kind of like people treat celebrities. They aren't as critical of regular people as they are of famous people. I also think that there's a difference between criticizing someone thinking that they won't read it, and criticizing someone knowing that they will.


----------



## Mortons (Jan 10, 2011)

To be fair, Ateeya did join this board, and has read comments here. She made a video about it. I dont think its fair to be dismissive of her doing what she feels works with her hair, but for everyone else here its ok, no matter what.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 10, 2011)

Mortons said:


> To be fair, Ateeya did join this board, and has read comments here. She made a video about it.* I dont think its fair to be dismissive of her doing what she feels works with her hair, but for everyone else here its ok, no matter what*.



Exactly......


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jan 10, 2011)

Mortons said:


> To be fair, Ateeya did join this board, and has read comments here. She made a video about it. *I dont think its fair to be dismissive of her doing what she feels works with her hair, but for everyone else here its ok, no matter what.*


...............


----------



## zenith (Jan 10, 2011)

chellero said:


> I think that people treat youtubers kind of like people treat celebrities. They aren't as critical of regular people as they are of famous people. I also think that there's a difference between criticizing someone thinking that they won't read it, and criticizing someone knowing that they will.



Ladies in this forum have been out for Ateeya's blood since way back.

Despite her (Ateeya) saying that what she does is for HER HAIR and she has even stated that she is heavy handed.

You would think women who are quick to jump into the "sisterhood" bandwagon would leave her be... but NO!!!!


Everytime she has a video up it's posted here.
Ladies here snicker, laugh, point and nitpick her to no end.

People have talked about her hair to her kitchen, her accent, her make-up, her pronunciation even her bathroom having ugly doors. 
Saying that she probably needs to do more videos so she can afford a better apartment.

And what did ladies in this forum do when such words were spoken?...  All up and thru here.

When she had the mishap with the weave, folk were like "i knew it!  " but when that happens to  a lady in here "it's all  "

The hypocrisy on this board is palpable esp when it comes to Ateeya.


----------



## BERlin (Jan 10, 2011)

On the contrary, I think that there are many people here on LHCF who avoid making judgements about others both on and off the site.  But judgement is kind of, what keeps things interesting around here-- we spend time comparing hair notes and entering hair challenges but we also share parts of our lives with each other; gossip comes with the territory. I'm not sure that fairness really plays a part in either judgement or gossip.
Many people seem upset that certain individuals are being judged or bashed.  But you can't have it ok for one, but not the other.  I don't think the real culprit is any LHCF member, I think it's the fact that some feel as if they're in a position to judge another in the first place.


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 10, 2011)

I think it is ok to disagree with a YouTuber or member.  I don't think thread after thread about the person is necessary, nor do I think sarcastic comments toward another member is either. I think the bottom line is not what you say but how you say it.


----------



## chellero (Jan 10, 2011)

zenith said:


> Ladies in this forum have been out for Ateeya's blood since way back.
> 
> Despite her (Ateeya) saying that what she does is for HER HAIR and she has even stated that she is heavy handed.
> 
> ...


  Like I said, they treat her like a celebrity instead of like someone that they know and might interact with. I had a good  over Naomi Campbell's missing hairline, but I wouldn't say anything like that to someone here. I don't think that's hypocrisy necessarily. Ateeya doesn't seem concerned, so I'm not sure why folks are going hard in her defense.


----------



## brown_skin_poppin (Jan 10, 2011)

Why is her hair purple???


----------



## NaturalBoss (Jan 10, 2011)

Ateeya (sp?) is probably laughing all the way to the bank!  If she really took comments seriously (on YT, LHCf, or whatever) then I don't think she would be uploading anymore videos.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 10, 2011)

Clearly you do want to “e-fight”.  I am no coward.  I have met several people on this site in person and I have shared many details about myself.  Anyone who needs to find me knows where to look.  I am not hiding behind a computer screen typing slick ish or posting comments in white type.  That is a cowardly move.

  I am not offended nor am I angry.  I put over 100 fotki albums out there and a few youtube videos.  I know that makes me subject to criticism.


  Nonetheless, my photos were a demonstration of a tension method blowout and using 1 pass of the flat iron to get straight hair versus a comb attachment blowout and 3 passes of a flat iron.  Results for me and Ateyya were the same = *straight hair*.  Whatever your personal opinion, we both ended up with straight hair, she just used a technique that requires far more heat.  



I was not laughing or instigating.  I responded to the OP's question about MY opinion on why Ateyaa handles her hair in the way she does because I too would comb my own transitioning hair the same way until I learned better practices.  Ateyaa was a member here but hateful biddies ran her off almost immediately.  Maybe she would not still be handling her hair so roughly if some of the members of this board were not so nasty.  I think I'm on BHM sometimes.


  Nonetheless, if you want to talk about “jacked up ends” at least be accurate in your assessment. As I already noted above, not having an even, blunt cut does not equal jacked up ends and your misguided opinion does not change that fact.

*As for why Ateyaa’s name upsets so many people, I have no idea.erplexed*



  By the way, if anyone cares OneHanesPlace.com is having a sale.





NaturalDetroit said:


> This is my last post in this thread because I'm not trying to e-fight. Let me state that I am not a Ateyaa stan and actually only found out about her because of lhcf and all the ateyaa gates. I wrote that post because I found it peculiar that all these people go hard on a female on youtube who, despite her methods of hair care, still manages to have a head full of beautiful hair and is making moves _because_ of her hair. Why does she bother so many people?
> 
> So, I wrote a post that simply made an observation about a poster who put _herself _out there.
> 
> ...


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow! Since the thread is still open I guess I'll add my 2 cents:

I am happy for Ateeya and her hustle. She's created a youtube empire and quite honestly, I wish I had thought of it first.


----------



## Auburn (Jan 10, 2011)

NappiShawti said:


> over 14,350 views on this thread...wonder how much $$$ lhcf put in ateyaaa pocket today...dats one lucky B!




I'm sayin!  Maybe I'll get to that level one day with my video....


.... minus all the scrutiny.


----------



## NaturalBoss (Jan 10, 2011)

sthrnlady said:


> Wow! Since the thread is still open I guess I'll add my 2 cents:
> 
> I am happy for Ateeya and her hustle. She's created a youtube empire and quite honestly, I wish I had thought of it first.


 
It ain't too late...Do it!


----------



## nappystorm (Jan 10, 2011)

Eisani said:


> Why in thee **** is this thread still even open?


OT:  I know!! And RT gets closed within the first 30 minutes. No fair.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jan 10, 2011)

wow, the mods are still on winter vacay.


----------



## Auburn (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm sure I missed this because I don't keep up with her but uh...

Does she get her hair trimmed regularly or something?  I never seen her hair at a longer length.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jan 10, 2011)

BlackDiamond1 said:


> It ain't too late...Do it!


 
I really just don't have the patience to put in the time and effort that it takes to be successful at a youtube business.  I applaud all of the gurus because I know how much energy it takes to create the following that one needs to be a success. :notworthy


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 10, 2011)

naturalmanenyc said:


> By the way, if anyone cares OneHanesPlace.com is having a sale.



 I'm sorry but that gif is KILLING me! 

And why you have to tell me that! I just hid my debit card from myself.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Jan 10, 2011)

Natural, why are you even entertaining this? Nah, that comment was meant to straight instigate some BS and people kept feeding the fuel. Let your progress speak for itself.


----------



## BGT (Jan 10, 2011)

This is one funny thread.


----------



## iri9109 (Jan 10, 2011)

Eisani said:


> Why in thee **** is this thread still even open?





nappystorm said:


> OT:  I know!! And RT gets closed within the first 30 minutes. No fair.





LovelyNaps26 said:


> wow, the mods are still on winter vacay.



didnt we learn this from *the thread*?...aint nothing getting shut down if its getting this many views/ad revenue...when the traffic slows down then comes the adlock2: or poof.


----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)

sthrnlady said:


> I really just don't have the patience to put in the time and effort that it takes to be successful at a youtube business. I applaud all of the gurus because I know how much energy it takes to create the following that one needs to be a success. :notworthy


 

I've been thinking about doing it. Maybe I can get someone from Mizani to see me.  All I got to do is get a lot of followers, do stuff that LHCF doesn't like and I'm paid.  I think I need to put pen to paper and make this money.


----------



## Natirelle (Jan 10, 2011)

*I cant leave this forum, for X amount of days  *


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 10, 2011)

naturalmanenyc said:


> By the way, if anyone cares OneHanesPlace.com is having a sale.



Oh, syht! Lock this thread and let's go shopping!!!


----------



## shespoison (Jan 10, 2011)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Yep, cuz it's every little girls dream to have a $7.99 sticker across her forehead.


----------



## Dijah (Jan 10, 2011)

Think the word for Ateya hair is resilient.

 re·sil·ient Adjective   /riˈzilyənt/
Synonyms:
adjective: elastic, springy, flexible
(of a substance or object) Able to recoil or spring back into shape after bending, stretching, or being compressed
Able to withstand or recover quickly from difficult conditions


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 10, 2011)

Eisani said:


> Why in thee **** is this thread still even open?


I for one, am SHOCKED!


----------



## O-ren (Jan 10, 2011)

OK I'm going make an RT thread since all this bullshyt is okay. Alright?


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 10, 2011)

O-ren said:


> OK I'm going make an RT thread since all this bullshyt is okay. Alright?



I forgot my headphones today. Never doing that again


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 10, 2011)

O-ren said:


> OK I'm going make an RT thread since all this bullshyt is okay. Alright?



I was gonna go to the gym for the second time this year. But it was closed thanks to the snow


----------



## nappystorm (Jan 10, 2011)

Skype is thebomb.com!!! Why didn't anybody tell me?


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 10, 2011)

Woooo, wipes forehead, finally made it to the end!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 10, 2011)

Eisani said:


> Why in thee **** is this thread still even open?


 
i have no idea why its still going, i like ateya's hair just not the combing/ripping part, i had no idea this thread would make this turn but....

to speed up the lockup.. Id like to give a special shout out to ma girl SHIMA.

  YA HAIR IS SO FAB! 






http://www.youtube.com/user/Shimahair21?feature=chclk#p/f Ya hair is fly girl!!



now yall can lock the thread.


----------



## nappystorm (Jan 10, 2011)

^^Oh it's okay to to lock now that Oren turned it into RT. I see you


----------



## MrsIQ (Jan 10, 2011)

Auburn said:


> I'm sayin! Maybe I'll get to that level one day with my video....
> 
> 
> .... minus all the scrutiny.


 
Auburn,

let me borrow your braid out real quick. I got a party to go to this weekend! It's yummy!


----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Charz (Jan 10, 2011)

skeet skeet skeet


----------



## LVLY210 (Jan 10, 2011)

..........................


----------



## Natirelle (Jan 10, 2011)

*Ok quick question?

This ateyya thread served it purpose, and we want it locked now?
I never seen so many ppl want a ateyya thread locked.*


----------



## ms-gg (Jan 10, 2011)

Chitty chitty bang bang.....


----------



## Roux (Jan 10, 2011)

Roux said:


> <<<<< doesn't argue with the Ateeya stans that drink the SmuUUuuuUUuve Complexions Kool Aid anymore.



 I knew this would happen...


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 10, 2011)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i have no idea why its still going, i like ateya's hair just not the combing/ripping part, i had no idea this thread would make this turn but....
> 
> to speed up the lockup.. Id like to give a special shout out to ma girl SHIMA.
> 
> ...



Since we doing shout outs... I would just like to thank my mama and my daddy and my sisters. And all my friends and my grandma and my cousin. and my aunty baby daddy (twice removed) and GOD. Without all these people, it would have NEVER, EVER been able to make this thread and read all these wonderful posts. THANK YALL!


----------



## Roux (Jan 10, 2011)

oh this is a lockable thread? yall wouldn't last a single round on BHM with this type of sensitivity.


----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)

I wonder what he's eating.


----------



## Auburn (Jan 10, 2011)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

WAKA WAKA WAKA WAKA PLOW PLOW PLOW PLOW!


----------



## nappystorm (Jan 10, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 10, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> GIFSoup




OK WTF IS THAT?!


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jan 10, 2011)

CocoT said:


> I just wanted to point out that the number of passes you make with a flat iron really depends on hair texture. I have really coarse hair and my hair laughs at 3 passes of the flat iron (and that's all I was willing to do because I'm not trying to get heat damage).
> 
> Also, it's her damn hair (and she ain't even natural) so I really don't care. Unless you my fam and I'm giving you hair products and you don't take my advice, I could give 2 sh*ts about what you do to your hair. It looks to me that her methods are satisfactory to her.



But looking at your picture, you don't flat iron your hair bone straight and she does.  If you wanted your hair as straight as she wears hers you would need another pass--at least--of the flat iron.  So, I don't think it's a fair comparison.


----------



## iri9109 (Jan 10, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> OK WTF IS THAT?!



YouTube - LEMME SMANG IT- Yung Humma ft Flynt Flossy


----------



## nappystorm (Jan 10, 2011)

I just wanted to use that gif and this is as good of a place as any


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 10, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> GIFSoup


 
nah son, you gotta move like diz


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jan 10, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 10, 2011)

Roux said:


> oh this is a lockable thread? yall wouldn't last a single round on BHM with this type of sensitivity.


 
Thanks for letting me know.  I did sign up there but never participated.  I think I will stick to the 2 forums I frequent.


----------



## My Friend (Jan 10, 2011)

Wade in the water, Wade in the water......


----------



## chelleyrock (Jan 10, 2011)

I was here 



 GIFSoup


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 10, 2011)

GET IT GRANDMA!


----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## nappystorm (Jan 10, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## Roux (Jan 10, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> Thanks for letting me know.  I did sign up there but never participated.  I think I will stick to the 2 forums I frequent.




it's where drama lives


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 10, 2011)

Y'all are killing me with these gifs!!!!

Paying NO type of attention in this class!


----------



## chelleyrock (Jan 10, 2011)

Poopiedo said:


>


 
OMG! I haven't watched Double Dare since Jr. High.  I loved watching that show after school.


----------



## Roux (Jan 10, 2011)

so free post?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## nappystorm (Jan 10, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## Roux (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## chelleyrock (Jan 10, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


>


 
Aw yeah, Pook in da house!  Bring on the gifs!


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jan 10, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)

This is too cute. 



Roux said:


>


----------



## Roux (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jan 10, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 10, 2011)

.......um


----------



## nappystorm (Jan 10, 2011)

Obama wants some too


 GIFSoup


----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Roux (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Eisani (Jan 10, 2011)

*WHO YOU FINNA TRY, WHO YOU FINNA TRY??


 GIFSoup
*


----------



## ebonyseas (Jan 10, 2011)

I can't believe I just read this entire thread.


----------



## Roux (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jan 10, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## nappystorm (Jan 10, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## nappystorm (Jan 10, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


>


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jan 10, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## Roux (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## nappystorm (Jan 10, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)

From the front page


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 10, 2011)

ooh i feel and look like this when i drink.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Roux (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)

Let's not forget this though.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jan 10, 2011)

LEMME BREAK IT DOWN FOR Y'ALL CHICKS.


----------



## Roux (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## nappystorm (Jan 10, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 10, 2011)

Since we're all dancing...


----------



## Roux (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 10, 2011)

GIFSoup

what the?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Oyekade (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Roux (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## chelleyrock (Jan 10, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## Avia62 (Jan 10, 2011)

I honestly can't believe this isn't locked!!! You ladies have been cutting up for a minute

now and since pookaloo83 is now in the building with her gifs it's all over! Thanks for 

keeping us entertained ladies! 

Got my popcorn and sipping my wine!!!!!


----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Kneechay (Jan 10, 2011)

*Ateyaa, Killing Us Softly*

I think the mods aren't going to lock this thread because they want us to discuss this topic ad nauseam so we won't ever wanna start another ateyaa thread.

...and da** it, I think it's gonna work.


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jan 10, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Roux (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## nappystorm (Jan 10, 2011)

Mrs. Verde said:


>


This one gets me every time


----------



## iri9109 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 10, 2011)

This ish is for the birds...literally.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Roux (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jan 10, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Roux (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Roux (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jan 10, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Roux (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Roux (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Roux (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jan 10, 2011)

GOODNIGHT!


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jan 10, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## Roux (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## nappystorm (Jan 10, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## Mortons (Jan 10, 2011)

I hate every last one of yall in this thread


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 10, 2011)

HappilyLiberal said:


> But looking at your picture, you don't flat iron your hair bone straight and she does.  If you wanted your hair as straight as she wears hers you would need another pass--at least--of the flat iron.  So, I don't think it's a fair comparison.



Huh? I didn't post a picture of my hair in this thread.


----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 10, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


>



O
M
G
This actually made me laugh out loud!
If I fail this class, Pookaloo, you're to blame!!!!


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jan 10, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 10, 2011)

Just because...


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jan 10, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jan 10, 2011)

WE'VE JUST ENTERED THE...

[URL=http://www.gifsoup.com/view/171581/twilight-zone.html][IMG]http://www.gifsoup.com/imager.php?id=171581[/URL] GIFSoup[/IMG]


----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jan 10, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jan 10, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 10, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


>



Fierce!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## iri9109 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jan 10, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Malaika1 (Jan 10, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> ... It might have helped her while she was strangling, er, detangling her hair.



Your crackin me up like a boiled egg!  !


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jan 10, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jan 10, 2011)

[URL=http://www.gifsoup.com/view/531956/puffy-dancing-2.html][IMG]http://www.gifsoup.com/imager.php?id=531956[/URL] GIFSoup[/IMG]


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.*****.com/media/IMAGES/Funny/tom_cruise_dancing_gif.gif


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## iri9109 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Auburn (Jan 10, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> LEMME BREAK IT DOWN FOR Y'ALL CHICKS.



YAAAAAAAAAAAAAS She is whinnin gal yas!



pookaloo83 said:


>




I am SO mad at you for this!


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 10, 2011)

LMAO this has completely gone off the deep end.


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jan 10, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jan 10, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## Auburn (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Auburn (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jan 10, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 10, 2011)

I wanna know how Ateyaa gets paid from people viewing this LHCF thread? Especially when the majority of the views are the same people hitting F5.  Somebody please 'splain the world of LHCF/youtube high finance to me


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## cia_garces (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi, newbie with a question. I've been reading these posts and I see how the posts were mostly about *cough* she who's name will not be mentioned, but now all the posts are just random and have nothing to do with nothing. I get that there's a reason for this, I'm just to new to know what the reason is. 

Before this thing gets locked, 'cause from what I'm reading it will, can someone explain that to me?


----------



## nappystorm (Jan 10, 2011)

The guest of honor...


 GIFSoup

Ateyaaa wants some too.


----------



## Simply_elle (Jan 10, 2011)

Poopiedo said:


>



THIS IS THE MOST AWESOME GIF EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Look..I go to work and ya'll cant behave yaselfs...!!! wow *reads what she missed*


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 10, 2011)

lmbo gosh bout time i got to the end! Ya'll are straight foolin. I can't tell if I'm on lhcf or bhm.


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jan 10, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jan 10, 2011)

[URL=http://www.gifsoup.com/view/1447930/obama-kicks-the-door.html][IMG]http://www.gifsoup.com/imager.php?id=1447930[/URL] GIFSoup[/IMG]


----------



## Platinum (Jan 10, 2011)

Lawd Hammercy...


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jan 10, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Jan 10, 2011)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I wanna know how Ateyaa gets paid from people viewing this LHCF thread?


She's paid by the clicks on her YouTube. I would have never even subscribed to her had there not been a thread discussing how terrible she is, along with a lot of her other viewers.  Add to it that this is on the hair forum, which is open to lurkers and people who would have never known she existed are now clicking on her vids.  

If I were her I'd come on here and stir up some drama.  "Ohh look at that chick Ateyaa not properly rinsing all the conditioner out before she moves on to her leave-in", 5,000 views later and I'm giggling to the bank.


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Jan 10, 2011)

oh my bad...she almost has 90k views on that video. LHCF drama threads gave her her highest views hands down. It's probably gotten her that Motions contract too.


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm going to get a YouTube channel and torch my hair to get it straight. I will get a million views in an hour. Cha ching!


----------



## nappystorm (Jan 10, 2011)

cia_garces said:


> Hi, newbie with a question. I've been reading these posts and I see how the posts were mostly about *cough* she who's name will not be mentioned, but now all the posts are just random and have nothing to do with nothing. I get that there's a reason for this, I'm just to new to know what the reason is.
> 
> Before this thing gets locked, 'cause from what I'm reading it will, can someone explain that to me?


It still wouldn't make sense if we explained it to you Just join in...


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 10, 2011)

cia_garces said:


> Hi, newbie with a question. I've been reading these posts and I see how the posts were mostly about *cough* she who's name will not be mentioned, but now all the posts are just random and have nothing to do with nothing. I get that there's a reason for this, I'm just to new to know what the reason is.
> 
> Before this thing gets locked, 'cause from what I'm reading it will, can someone explain that to me?


 

i guess the reason for the randomness is so the thread wont get locked.

1. first it started out with how rough ateya is with her beautiful hair.

2 Then somebody tried to show how ateya how she should have flatironed her hair and posted a pic of thier hair.

3 pic were not "up to par" then people started picking on the person that posted the pick of their hair becuase of "jacked up ends"

4 sh*t calmed down. 

5 now the gifs. 

i think thats right....right?


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jan 10, 2011)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i guess the reason for the randomness is so the thread wont get locked.
> 
> 1. first it started out with how rough ateya is with her beautiful hair.
> 
> ...




 That's about sums it up!



 GIFSoup


----------



## Auburn (Jan 10, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> [URL="http://www.gifsoup.com/view/1447930/obama-kicks-the-door.html"][IMG]http://www.gifsoup.com/imager.php?id=1447930[/URL] GIFSoup[/IMG]




Did he really do this?  Graphics are so tricky.


----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)

cia_garces said:


> Hi, newbie with a question. I've been reading these posts and I see how the posts were mostly about *cough* she who's name will not be mentioned, but now all the posts are just random and have nothing to do with nothing. I get that there's a reason for this, I'm just to new to know what the reason is.
> 
> Before this thing gets locked, 'cause from what I'm reading it will, can someone explain that to me?


 
Everybody just got tired of the drama because what was really left to say?  So everything we post is either funny, random or both.  Right now the theme is "dancing" so everyone is posting a dancing gif.


----------



## rainbowknots (Jan 10, 2011)

Blaqphoenix was here =D


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 10, 2011)

Auburn said:


> Did he really do this? Graphics are so tricky.


 

i was wondering the same thing!


----------



## nappystorm (Jan 10, 2011)

Would someone like to explain the origin of the LHCF Gif off?


----------



## guyanesesista (Jan 10, 2011)

Mrs. Verde said:


>


 
Oooooohhhhhh ch!!tt!!!




pookaloo83 said:


>


 
BWAAHHhaahaha!!!!! damn I hope they were ok after that tho


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 10, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> Would someone like to explain the origin of the LHCF Gif off?


 

sense of humor.


----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## nubiennze (Jan 10, 2011)

I was here...


----------



## nubiennze (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## guyanesesista (Jan 10, 2011)

Auburn said:


>


 




LovelyNaps26 said:


> [URL="http://www.gifsoup.com/view/1447930/obama-kicks-the-door.html"][IMG]http://www.gifsoup.com/imager.php?id=1447930[/URL] GIFSoup[/IMG]


 
Why you mad son?



*VIP* said:


> GIFSoup


 
Oh no!!! po' thang


----------



## nubiennze (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## nubiennze (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 10, 2011)

cia_garces said:


> Hi, newbie with a question. I've been reading these posts and I see how the posts were mostly about *cough* she who's name will not be mentioned, but now all the posts are just random and have nothing to do with nothing. I get that there's a reason for this, I'm just to new to know what the reason is.
> 
> Before this thing gets locked, 'cause from what I'm reading it will, can someone explain that to me?



Like...a couple of years ago, AdoraAdora24 came to LHCF.
She started a thread complaining that her hair is too awesome for life. People asked for pictures to see the awesome hair, and she ain't have none. 
You're new, so maybe you don't know how LHCF do, but when you come here talking about some bomb hair and ain't got no pictures, you get side-eye. Well, you can get side-eye for everything around here, but that's a big nono. After a while, our pupils were tired of being in the corners of our eyes, so we had a dance-off. It was mad fun and laughs were had by all.
I guess now it's tradition, when people have nothing else to do.

Oh yeah, and a recap of the dance-off can be found here: YouTube - Dance Off Gate
Let Ateyaaa not be the only ones getting views off this ish. 



AdoraAdora24 said:


> sense of humor.


----------



## iri9109 (Jan 10, 2011)

Auburn said:


> Did he really do this?  Graphics are so tricky.





AdoraAdora24 said:


> i was wondering the same thing!



nah, it was photoshopped...i would hope our president had more sense than that.
YouTube - President Obama Calls GOP Meeting 'Productive'
ffwd to 8:27


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 11, 2011)

This thread will never end.


----------



## Auburn (Jan 11, 2011)

LIKE . A . BOSS!


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jan 11, 2011)

This will explain how much people on YouTube make. (taken from a Yahoo answer) I added in my own in red

One of the most visited websites these days is youtube. The multi billion dollar company was bought buy google a few years back. Today, one of the most popular ways to make money online is through the youtube partner program. The question is how much do youtube partners make? Here are some answers.

Video views: Youtube partners will make $2.5 to $5 per 1000 video views The most popular stars will earn $5 per 1000 views. This can really add up if you have 1 million views per video. Nigahiga for example, will earn $5000 per video they put up.
This is the big one. You can do the math

Subscribers: A youtube partner will get paid $.05 per subscriber. If a person has 100,000 subscribers for example, they they will have made $5000.
.05*70,992= 3,549.60 She has made this much total. This is not per month.
If she tacks on 10 new subscribers this month multiply that by
.05 and she will get a monthly check for that amount.

Channel views: A youtube partner will make $.01 per channel view. If a channel has 1,000,000 channel views, the person will make $10,000.
.01*3,633,621= to date she has made 36,336.21 total (not per month) 
If she gets a new subscriber today that gets tacked on and she will get a monthly check for that. 

There are many other ways youtube partners make money like through ads and sponsers. These are just 3 general ways they make money. In order to become a youtube partner, you best have atleast 2000 subscribers, 50,000 channel views, and 1000 views per video.

I did not do all the calculations because I did not want to, but you can get the general idea of how well she is doing.


----------



## babyt87 (Jan 11, 2011)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i guess the reason for the randomness is so the thread wont get locked.
> 
> 1. first it started out with how rough ateya is with her beautiful hair.
> 
> ...



You missed the "good grade hair" comment


----------



## Auburn (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm in the wrong business..............


----------



## iri9109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> This will explain how much people on YouTube make. (taken from a Yahoo answer) I added in my own in red
> 
> One of the most visited websites these days is youtube. The multi billion dollar company was bought buy google a few years back. Today, one of the most popular ways to make money online is through the youtube partner program. The question is how much do youtube partners make? Here are some answers.
> 
> ...



i remember during the whole kt v. taren fiasco, kt said you can tell how much money has been made off a vid by substracting the last 3 digits from the # of views.


----------



## guyanesesista (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: 2011 Ateya gate danceoff*



 GIFSoup


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 11, 2011)

I just had to laugh.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 11, 2011)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Like...a couple of years ago, AdoraAdora24 came to LHCF.
> She started a thread complaining that her hair is too awesome for life. People asked for pictures to see the awesome hair, and she ain't have none.
> You're new, so maybe you don't know how LHCF do, but when you come here talking about some bomb hair and ain't got no pictures, you get side-eye. Well, you can get side-eye for everything around here, but that's a big nono. After a while, our pupils were tired of being in the corners of our eyes, so we had a dance-off. It was mad fun and laughs were had by all.
> I guess now it's tradition, when people have nothing else to do.
> ...


 

i never fricken said my hair was too awesome for life!! but its cool. 

im glad i could help with the dance off ideas.


----------



## nappystorm (Jan 11, 2011)

Auburn said:


> I'm in the wrong business..............


I agree. You have hair porn plus you had me rolling with that reaction vid last year. I would subscribe You should do fine.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jan 11, 2011)

Auburn said:


> I'm in the wrong business..............


 
For real do' I am sitting here thinking how can I milk that cash cow.


----------



## babyt87 (Jan 11, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jan 11, 2011)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Like...a couple of years ago, AdoraAdora24 came to LHCF.
> She started a thread complaining that her hair is too awesome for life. People asked for pictures to see the awesome hair, and she ain't have none.
> You're new, so maybe you don't know how LHCF do, but when you come here talking about some bomb hair and ain't got no pictures, you get side-eye. Well, you can get side-eye for everything around here, but that's a big nono. After a while, our pupils were tired of being in the corners of our eyes, so we had a dance-off. It was mad fun and laughs were had by all.
> I guess now it's tradition, when people have nothing else to do.
> ...



 That was classic!!!!!!!!


----------



## guyanesesista (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you all for making this sick girl so happy. You have really made my day.


----------



## nubiennze (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 11, 2011)

Get it! 



nubiennze said:


>


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Jan 11, 2011)

This....



 GIFSoup


----------



## Dragone (Jan 11, 2011)

*walks in*






*walks out*


----------



## Auburn (Jan 11, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> I agree. You have hair porn plus you had me rolling with that reaction vid last year. I would subscribe You should do fine.



I might look into a few style videos.   I'll try to skip over anything incriminating though lol.



Myjourney2009 said:


> For real do' I am sitting here thinking how can I milk that cash cow.



Either have a huge support system or a bunch of "haters"


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 11, 2011)

Auburn said:


> I might look into a few style videos.   I'll try to skip over anything incriminating though lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Either have a huge support system or a bunch of "haters"



You'll make more money if you build a huge network of "haters". Cha ching!


----------



## guyanesesista (Jan 11, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jan 11, 2011)

Auburn said:


> I might look into a few style videos. I'll try to skip over anything incriminating though lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Either have a huge support system or a bunch of "haters"


 
Either way I will be making bank!!!!


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jan 11, 2011)

GraceV said:


> Did I just *SEE* what I just* SAW*? *WHY *is she dressed like that on a public video???




Girl...  you missed the adventures of Bonnet Girl!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/of...s-good-hair-thread-dedicated-bonnet-lady.html

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/off-topic/514587-so-bonnet-girl-jazz-singer-now.html


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jan 11, 2011)

naturalmanenyc said:


> Nonetheless, my photos were a demonstration of a tension method blowout and using 1 pass of the flat iron to get straight hair versus a comb attachment blowout and 3 passes of a flat iron. * Results for me and Ateyya were the same = straight hair.  *Whatever your personal opinion, we both ended up with straight hair, she just used a technique that requires far more heat.



But the results weren't the same.  Ateeya wears her hair as bone straight as she can get it.  Your hair using your one pass method was clearly not as straight as Ateeya's.  In order to get your hair as straight as hers you would have required a couple more passes with the flat iron--using your technique.  So the comparison to Ateeya's method was not a fair/equal comparison.


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jan 11, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> GET IT GRANDMA!


I WAS just gonna lurk, but this one right here got me mad. I. Can't. Stand. Her! Look out Cabo, here I come!

E.T.A: Good Night Ladies


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice thread people, I learned a lot:superbanana:


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 11, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> This will explain how much people on YouTube make. (taken from a Yahoo answer) I added in my own in red
> 
> One of the most visited websites these days is youtube. The multi billion dollar company was bought buy google a few years back. Today, one of the most popular ways to make money online is through the youtube partner program. The question is how much do youtube partners make? Here are some answers.
> 
> ...




go tee tee!


----------



## Dee_33 (Jan 11, 2011)

Well my membership expires in a few days so I may as well post here.   Luving Me was here ***


----------



## Qtee (Jan 11, 2011)

Poopiedo said:


>


My all-time fav GIF...Now He got SWAG..I wonder does he have a GOOD GRADE OF HAIR.???


----------



## HairRaiser (Jan 11, 2011)

*pokes head out from lurking*

i was here!!!

*goes back to silently reading before this is sent to thread heaven lol*


----------



## ctosha (Jan 11, 2011)

Wooooow!!! This thread made my morning I stopped at page 16 yesterday I didn't know it would make it to 32.


----------



## SleekyHair (Jan 11, 2011)

I can't believe this thread made it through the night.  Are the Mods on strike??


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 11, 2011)

I mean the thread isn't that bad...right?


----------



## Embyra (Jan 11, 2011)

I unsubsribed from ateya back in 2008 it was a wise choice by the look of it


----------



## cherryhair123 (Jan 11, 2011)

ThENApPYhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> please slap this biiiiiiiiiish



Wow-lmao!!!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 11, 2011)

whew finally made it to the end.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 11, 2011)

cherryhair123 said:


> Wow-lmao!!!


it was a joke about the baby hair.... not serious


----------



## StopMakingSense (Jan 12, 2011)

i wuz hereee


----------



## Quita3514 (Jan 12, 2011)

I personally love ateya youtube channel..I think her hair is very beautiful and hey it works for her..I also took a lot of her ideas and incorporated them into my regimen but I also did reasearch as well to make sure I was using the right methods..at the end of the day its just hair and if she chooses to comb her hair or condition it a certain way that's why its HER hair and not yours...their always different ways and methods to do a lot of things to your hair...if she not experiencing any breakage or complaining about anything than what's the problem..we as women need to support each other more that sister is doing it big and she has a lot of subscribers as well so she must be doing something right...big ups to ateya keep doing what you do!

www.startinfromsquareone.blogspot.com


----------



## Priss Pot (Jan 12, 2011)

I just wanted to make another comment on the "She's doing what works for her" sayings.  Yes, she's doing what works for her, but if I remember correctly in one of her first vids "My Hair Regimen," she says that she wants to show people how to get healthy hair.  That's kind of contradicting, don't you think?  People in here made the defense that Ateya never made it known that she wanted healthy hair (only styling), yet in one of her earlier vids she clearly states that she's trying to teach others how to get healthy hair with HER regimen.  As far as styling, she clearly has it down and can do well with the STYLING, but as far as truly healthy...that's a bit of a stretch.

BTW, I wonder why ApHogee never sponsored her.  She caused a big boom in their sales, I'm sure.


----------



## Kacie (Jan 12, 2011)

Good strategy by the mods to let folks run themselves out of gas on this subject...if that's possible


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 12, 2011)

I still can't believe I made it to the end of this funny mess before it was poofed. thank you people for a lively day. Carry on!!!


----------



## Solitude (Jan 12, 2011)

Priss Pot said:


> I just wanted to make another comment on the "She's doing what works for her" sayings.  Yes, she's doing what works for her, but if I remember correctly in one of her first vids "My Hair Regimen," she says that she wants to show people how to get healthy hair.  That's kind of contradicting, don't you think?  People in here made the defense that Ateya never made it known that she wanted healthy hair (only styling), yet in one of her earlier vids she clearly states that she's trying to teach others how to get healthy hair with HER regimen.  As far as styling, she clearly has it down and can do well with the STYLING, but as far as truly healthy...that's a bit of a stretch.
> 
> BTW, I wonder why ApHogee never sponsored her.  She caused a big boom in their sales, I'm sure.



Ateeya's hair is clearly healthy.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jan 12, 2011)

Solitude said:


> Ateeya's hair is clearly healthy.



I guess healthy is subjective.  Maybe her newgrowth is healthy, but I wouldn't consider her ends to be.  It may appear to be because of the swang movement, but I dunno.  When *I* think of healthy relaxed, I think of someone like MacherieAmour from HealthyTextures who can achieve the "swang" without using 3 forms of direct heat every single week.  We all know what heat can do to ones hair if abused.


----------



## Solitude (Jan 12, 2011)

Priss Pot said:


> I guess healthy is subjective.  Maybe her newgrowth is healthy, but I wouldn't consider her ends to be.  It may appear to be because of the swang movement, but I dunno.  When *I* think of healthy relaxed, I think of someone like MacherieAmour from HealthyTextures who can achieve the "swang" without using 3 forms of direct heat every single week.  We all know what heat can do to ones hair if abused.



I learned how to rollerset from Macherie and I love her hair - but she doesn't need a lot of heat because she *relaxes her hair bone straight* every couple of months like clockwork. Macherie also rollersets (one form of indirect heat), and then blows out her roots with a blow dryer (a second form of heat). She might follow with saran wrap (a third form of heat). 

Ateeya protective styles like 95% of the time, trims her ends regularly, and now stretches her relaxers. She also stated in that video that she washes her hair twice a month, so she is *not *using three types of heat every week. I use more heat than Ateeya and my hair, as well as my ends, are healthy. 

You're right about it being subjective. Some people will see only negativity because they choose to do so. There is another youtuber that I find ridiculously annoying, but I cannot knock her long, gorgeous, healthy hair.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jan 12, 2011)

Solitude said:


> I learned how to rollerset from Macherie and I love her hair - but she doesn't need a lot of heat because she *relaxes her hair bone straight* every couple of months like clockwork. Macherie also rollersets (one form of indirect heat), and then blows out her roots with a blow dryer (a second form of heat). She might follow with saran wrap (a third form of heat).
> 
> Ateeya protective styles like 95% of the time, trims her ends regularly, and now stretches her relaxers. She also stated in that video that she washes her hair twice a month, so she is *not *using three types of heat every week. I use more heat than Ateeya and my hair, as well as my ends, are healthy.
> 
> You're right about it being subjective. Some people will see only negativity because they choose to do so. There is another youtuber that I find ridiculously annoying, but I cannot knock her long, gorgeous, healthy hair.




From what I remember seeing of Ateya's vids a couple years ago, she wasn't stretching her relaxers.  She was relaxing her hair like every month or so and still using large amounts of heat.  What she's doing now, I don't know cause her target audience is not me.  I just know now what I saw on this 6-month stretch vid that was posted on LHCF, and I admitted once before in another thread that her hair looks _better_ now that she's stretching her relaxers.  I don't think her hair has reached it's full potential that it could.  I mean, she's ripping her hair out for goodness sake with the comb, and you think that's healthy?  MarcherieAmour only uses 1 form of direct heat and the other 2 are indirect forms of heat.  I'm not gonna bother and comment on your implication of "only finding negativity because one chooses to do so."  I don't see what was so negative about stating the obvious.

I swear, y'all.  I find it funny how it's okay for a member to talk sh!t about another member's hair in this thread and have folks all instigating and laughing and swinging on ceiling fans, posting gifs and ish, yet as soon as someone makes an observation about Ateya's hair, folks wanna act like we kill babies.  Hell naw.


----------



## My Friend (Jan 12, 2011)

One of the most visited websites these days is youtube. The multi billion dollar 
Channel views: A youtube partner will make $.01 per channel view. If a channel has 1,000,000 channel views, the person will make $10,000.
.01*3,633,621= to date she has made 36,336.21 total (not per 


Antione Dobson video got 65 million views how much did he and the brothers make?


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 12, 2011)

Did I miss something?   

What on earth is going on in here?  Weren't talking about the girl's hair video.

Sigh...off to read this longggg thread.


----------



## empressri (Jan 12, 2011)

some of yall are BAD must have fourwallitis and stuck inside from the snow.

whurr my belt?!

*im coming back for alla these gifs*


----------



## MissYocairis (Jan 12, 2011)

I cannot believe this thread.  Ateeya has stans?


----------



## Solitude (Jan 12, 2011)

Priss Pot said:


> From what I remember seeing of Ateya's vids a couple years ago, she wasn't stretching her relaxers.  She was relaxing her hair like every month or so and still using large amounts of heat.  What she's doing now, I don't know cause her target audience is not me.  I just know now what I saw on this 6-month stretch vid that was posted on LHCF, and I admitted once before in another thread that her hair looks _better_ now that she's stretching her relaxers.  I don't think her hair has reached it's full potential that it could.  I mean, she's ripping her hair out for goodness sake with the comb, and you think that's healthy?  MarcherieAmour only uses 1 form of direct heat and the other 2 are indirect forms of heat.  I'm not gonna bother and comment on your implication of "only finding negativity because one chooses to do so."  I don't see what was so negative about stating the obvious.
> 
> I swear, y'all.  I find it funny how it's okay for a member to talk sh!t about another member's hair in this thread and have folks all instigating and laughing and swinging on ceiling fans, posting gifs and ish, yet as soon as someone makes an observation about Ateya's hair, folks wanna act like we kill babies.  Hell naw.




I could care less about the e-drama with folks talking about the LHCF poster's hair because she pretty much handled that situation. She didn't need me for e-back-up. I don't do the GIFs even though I find them hilarious. 

I have no idea what the phrase killing babies means & I'm so over the gigantic egos of the popular posters here on LHCF. 

Some of y'all have plenty of hair/body/personality issues that you could be worrying about instead of Ateeya. I don't stan for anybody except for myself and my child.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jan 12, 2011)

My Friend said:


> One of the most visited websites these days is youtube. The multi billion dollar
> Channel views: A youtube partner will make $.01 per channel view. If a channel has 1,000,000 channel views, the person will make $10,000.
> .01*3,633,621= to date she has made 36,336.21 total (not per
> 
> ...




A person has to be a partner first


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 12, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> A person has to be a partner first



That isn't true. Even if you are not partner, if you get a video that has a lot of views, YouTube will contact you to apply for revenue sharing on that specific video. You can then make money off of that video, but not your channel as a whole.


----------



## ms-gg (Jan 12, 2011)

Yep, Elle is right...I missed my opportunity cause I didn't respond to the email in time


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 12, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Yep, Elle is right...I missed my opportunity cause I didn't respond to the email in time



Dang I didn't know they had time limits on the response!


----------



## LushLox (Jan 12, 2011)

Solitude said:


> I learned how to rollerset from Macherie and I love her hair - but she doesn't need a lot of heat because she *relaxes her hair bone straight* *every couple of months like clockwork.* Macherie also rollersets (one form of indirect heat), and then blows out her roots with a blow dryer (a second form of heat). She might follow with saran wrap (a third form of heat).
> 
> Ateeya protective styles like 95% of the time, trims her ends regularly, and now stretches her relaxers. She also stated in that video that she washes her hair twice a month, so she is *not *using three types of heat every week. I use more heat than Ateeya and my hair, as well as my ends, are healthy.
> 
> You're right about it being subjective. Some people will see only negativity because they choose to do so. There is another youtuber that I find ridiculously annoying, but I cannot knock her long, gorgeous, healthy hair.



Just to point out that Macherie (according to her website) relaxes every 12-16 weeks.




> I have a 4a/b relaxed hair. I relax every 12-16 weeks with Vitale or Affirm and trim my ends every 8-10 weeks.


----------



## ms-gg (Jan 12, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Dang I didn't know they had time limits on the response!




Yep!  They give you two weeks to verify in writing that the content is all yours....I didn't know they sent me that email


----------



## DrC (Jan 12, 2011)

There is somebody out there right now trying Ateeya's "Rip My Hair Back and Forth" method   I still don't  understand what the hype is about Ateeya 

Every time I've seen a thread on here about her, its usually not positive...unless I missed that one.


----------



## NicWhite (Jan 12, 2011)

DrC said:


> There is somebody out there right now trying *Ateeya's "Rip My Hair Back and Forth" method*  I still don't understand what the hype is about Ateeya
> 
> Every time I've seen a thread on here about her, its usually not positive...unless I missed that one.


 

^^^  Just came in to  
*Okay, quietly goes back to work*


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 12, 2011)

Mrs. Verde said:


>




THIS IS JACKED UP!  Poor baby!


----------



## DrC (Jan 12, 2011)

Poopiedo said:


>



   



What is up with page 13? (GIF page!!) Ya'll are off the chain!!


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jan 12, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> That isn't true. Even if you are not partner, if you get a video that has a lot of views, YouTube will contact you to apply for revenue sharing on that specific video. You can then make money off of that video, but not your channel as a whole.


 
Ok, from what I read I thought in order to make money you had to be a partner.

I thought you atleast had to have the specified amount of subscribers.

Learn something new every day.


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 12, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> Ok, from what I read I thought in order to make money you had to be a partner.
> 
> I thought you atleast had to have the specified amount of subscribers.
> 
> Learn something new every day.



I am not sure YouTube has an actual formulation for picking videos for revenue sharing. The difference with partner is that you get some other features on your site, and you automatically get revenue sharing every time you upload a video unless you disable it. You no longer need to be "invited."

Previously, YT gave me rev. sharing on a product review video that NO ONE cared about (a Darcy's Botanicals product) that had about 400 views, while I had another review from Eco Styler, that had over 2,000 views and did not have rev. sharing.


----------



## theLovelyStyle (Jan 12, 2011)

Some of you women are soo funny! So what if someone is concerned about someone else business. Every single one of you do it too! If its not hair, its clothes...if not clothes, then its something else.

Personally you dont have to follow what everybody else says/does on this board in order to achieve healthy hair.


----------



## GraceV (Jan 12, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> THIS IS JACKED UP!  Poor baby!



I bet the next time mommy says, "Stay put" that kid will whip out the super glue!


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Priss Pot said:


> From what I remember seeing of Ateya's vids a couple years ago, she wasn't stretching her relaxers.  She was relaxing her hair like every month or so and still using large amounts of heat.  What she's doing now, I don't know cause her target audience is not me.  I just know now what I saw on this 6-month stretch vid that was posted on LHCF, and I admitted once before in another thread that her hair looks _better_ now that she's stretching her relaxers.  I don't think her hair has reached it's full potential that it could.  I mean, she's ripping her hair out for goodness sake with the comb, and you think that's healthy?  MarcherieAmour only uses 1 form of direct heat and the other 2 are indirect forms of heat.  I'm not gonna bother and comment on your implication of "only finding negativity because one chooses to do so."  I don't see what was so negative about stating the obvious.
> 
> I swear, y'all.*  I find it funny how it's okay for a member to talk sh!t about another member's hair in this thread and have folks all instigating and laughing and swinging on ceiling fans, posting gifs and ish,* yet as soon as someone makes an observation about Ateya's hair, folks wanna act like we kill babies.  Hell naw.



why did this have me dying    i agree though.


----------



## Avia62 (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow, this thread is Still alive and Back on the front page!!!!


----------



## thickness (Jan 12, 2011)

I just can't....these gifs are HILARIOUS!!!!


----------



## Poopiedo (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't know about anybody else but I'm here to laugh at the gifs.  I have no comment about the other madness.


----------



## Solitude (Jan 12, 2011)

Cream Tee said:


> Just to point out that Macherie (according to her website) relaxes every 12-16 weeks.
> 
> [/SIZE]



I wasn't trying to knock Macherie, trust me. I paid to join her very expensive website for a while because I think her hair care practices are very good. I'm just saying that she relaxes bone straight regularly every _few _months, so there is no need for her to use an excessive amount of heat. To that end, she is not a complete DIYer. She goes to a good stylist who helps her maintain her hair & I'm thinking about doing the same. Being a DIYer is hard sometimes.

Macherie is most definitely someone whose hair I admire, but just like Ateya, she's about that paper - charging a good grip for her insights. I don't see why she gets a pass just because she's a former LHCF member. I guess since she left a couple of years ago now, newbies don't really know about Macherie anymore. 



Avia62 said:


> Wow, this thread is Still alive and Back on the front page!!!!



Lawd, and I was one of the dummies who helped put it back on the front page. I refrained from commenting so long for this very purpose. 

Well, until the next Ateya thread....


----------



## Priss Pot (Jan 12, 2011)

"Popular poster egos"...."dummies"...

I _cain't_


----------



## Solitude (Jan 12, 2011)

Priss Pot said:


> "Popular poster egos"...."dummies"...
> 
> I _cain't_




Whose the dummy? You referring to yourself?  Because I was being facetious in my comment.

eta: If you're going to quote my words and "giggle" then go ahead and say what you have to say.


----------



## Dragone (Jan 12, 2011)

DrC said:


> There is somebody out there right now trying Ateeya's* "Rip My Hair Back and Forth" *method   I still don't  understand what the hype is about Ateeya
> 
> Every time I've seen a thread on here about her, its usually not positive...unless I missed that one.



Exactly. LHCF will happily get after Taren for having 2 curls of hair that are slightly less curly and smack BlackOnyx for 'only' have SL hair but if someone points out Tey tey  _is ripping her hair out with that comb from root to tip_ we got 13 bajillion people to inform us we're 'haters' and she totally wants to have short hair so stfu.

Anyway, how is this thread still open? Where am I and where is my old 'poof' hammer-heavy LHCF  ?


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 12, 2011)

Cream Tee said:


> Just to point out that Macherie (according to her website) relaxes every 12-16 weeks.
> 
> [/SIZE]


12-16 weeks= 3-4 months.... 

ETA: Oh, the post you were responding to said "couple of months". My bad... lol


----------



## destine2grow (Jan 12, 2011)

Just Wow!!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 12, 2011)

*.....................................
*


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 12, 2011)

Solitude said:


> I wasn't trying to knock Macherie, trust me. I paid to join her very expensive website for a while because I think her hair care practices are very good. I'm just saying that she relaxes bone straight regularly every _few _months, so there is no need for her to use an excessive amount of heat. To that end, she is not a complete DIYer. She goes to a good stylist who helps her maintain her hair & I'm thinking about doing the same. Being a DIYer is hard sometimes.
> 
> Macherie is most definitely someone whose hair I admire, but just like Ateya, she's about that paper - charging a good grip for her insights. I don't see why she gets a pass just because she's a former LHCF member. I guess since she left a couple of years ago now, newbies don't really know about Macherie anymore.
> 
> ...




oh my god.... what was on Macherie's site?  was it worth it?

I always wondered what was behind those closed doors


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 12, 2011)

> *
> Some of y'all have plenty of hair/body/personality issues that you could be worrying about instead of Ateeya.* I don't stan for anybody except for myself .




bravo biiisih!  bravo!!!  (in my tasha mack voice)   


speaking of........who saw the game?  me no likey!


----------



## PPGbubbles (Jan 12, 2011)

How is this thread still here !!!???!!!! Posting to let the world know I was here again .... Now back to the gif off and finishing up the thread


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 12, 2011)

ThENApPYhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> bravo biiisih!  bravo!!!  (in my tasha mack voice)    i agree
> 
> 
> speaking of........who saw the game?  me no likey!



LOL how did I miss that post you quoted!


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 12, 2011)

ThENApPYhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> *FREE TANGLE TEEZER or JBCO for anyone that finds me a valid 25% off Sally's Code
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The last code I had ended on 1/8.


----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Jan 12, 2011)

I like Teya...I don't agree with her some of her practices, but her hair looks very healthy and has body for days.

SN: lol at the gifs.


----------



## Rain20 (Jan 13, 2011)

Seemed like with Ateeya some of the ripping sound was amplified since she was next to the camera microphone. Most of her tangles were near the roots so she quickly did the ends. She had shed hairs and dense roots. On this site, I have seen some post more hair loss with one detangling session. Anyway I think she lurks and will probably make some adjustments to her YT detangling. It's all about learning and adjusting. It took KT several years to get her hair to where it is now.


----------



## chelleyrock (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow, this thread's still open?!  It was fun with all the gifs last time (was that around 2 weeks ago? )


----------



## empressri (Jan 13, 2011)

*sliding through to laugh at more gifs*


----------



## guyanesesista (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jan 15, 2011)

whoa this thread long than some knee length hair! ♥


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey what did I miss?


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jan 15, 2011)

oooh YES this thread is the bomb!  ♥


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jan 15, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


>


----------



## RockRideTrue (Jan 16, 2011)

Who is this ateyaaa and why do I care? I can see busted hair techniques everyday at the ol' beauty salon. But I've never really been into her so maybe this is something big erplexed .


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 16, 2011)

Voni128 said:


> Who is this ateyaaa and why do I care? I can see busted hair techniques everyday at the ol' beauty salon. But I've never really been into her so maybe this is something big erplexed .


"some" domican salon videos crack me up!


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jan 16, 2011)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Is the phrase "This is what works for me" some biblical incantation that makes the person making the statement beyond questioning or comment?
> 
> Cuz if so, I'ma copywrite that phrase and sell it to folks who want carte blanche to do and say dumb ish and never get called on it.


 So true.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 16, 2011)

Her hair looked beautiful in this video.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## joy6899 (Jan 16, 2011)

which video was it?


----------



## lovelexi (Jan 16, 2011)

Poopiedo said:


>


Can I just express the sheer enjoyment I'm having with these gifs?


----------



## AceH (Jan 18, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Very true...but I'm still confused as to how texture = swang? I've seen coarse haired ladies get swang, as well as finer haired. I thought you got swang from having moisturized hair that isn't weighed down by product?



that, in a nutshell, is the truth!


----------



## adnolej (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow, she did all that just to wear a wig?!?!? She coulda stopped after blow drying if she wasn't gonna wear it out! Oh well, its her hair *shrugs*


----------



## TKay45 (Mar 27, 2011)

guyanesesista said:


>


 

This was the exact same expression I had on my face when I watched the vid. It works for her though but if I tried this I would look like Fire Marshall Bill.


----------

